# [sujet Unique] housse et sac de transport pour MacBook Air



## carfnann (12 Mars 2008)

Salut,
Avez vous trouvé des housse adapté pour vos MBA?
Je suis assez tenté par une housse en neoprene mais generalement il n'y a pas de place pour le chargeur sauf sur ce modele de case Logic (http://www.caselogic.fr/Home/tabid/...etail&id=CD65C1AA-F20A-4A88-8F81-0044564478AD).

Mais celui ci est fait pour MB, je ne pense pas qu'il soit super adapté pour le MBA.
Allez laché vous sur vos housses!!!​


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2008)

carfnann a dit:


> Salut,
> Avez vous trouvé des housse adapté pour vos MBA?
> Je suis assez tenté par une housse en neoprene mais generalement il n'y a pas de place pour le chargeur sauf sur ce modele de case Logic (http://www.caselogic.fr/Home/tabid/...etail&id=CD65C1AA-F20A-4A88-8F81-0044564478AD).
> 
> ...



Est-ce que tu serais le seul à ne pas avoir vu la pub Apple ? La housse pour MBA, c'est une enveloppe marron !!!


----------



## MooN68 (12 Mars 2008)

Voici la housse de tes rêves  http://www.gizmodo.fr/2008/01/17/une_vraie_housse_facon_enveloppe_pour_macbook_air.html


----------



## maog (12 Mars 2008)

la housse façon enveloppe est très originale, mais perso je préfère quelque chose de plus "sobre" lol En plus je ne suis pas sur qu'elle protège bien des petit choc.

j'attend la housse LArobe de chez be.ez : http://www.be-ez.com/_fr/prod_soon.html

ou une des 2 Belkin disponible qu'aux USA pour l'instant : http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatSectionView.process?Section_Id=206460


... ah les goûts et les couleurs ...


----------



## reorx76 (12 Mars 2008)

be.ez qui fabrique de très bonnes housses mac devrai sortir prochainement une housse pour le macbook air. Tu peut déjà voir la housse sur le site dans la rubrique "Produit --> Coming soon"

Voila


----------



## carfnann (12 Mars 2008)

Mouais... toujours pas de petite pochette pour l'alim et les adaptateur reseau...  
​


----------



## MooN68 (12 Mars 2008)

J'ai pris celle-ci, pas de petite poche car je voulais quelque chose de vraiment slim.


----------



## francois67000 (12 Mars 2008)

MooN68 a dit:


> J'ai pris celle-ci, pas de petite poche car je voulais quelque chose de vraiment slim.



Hello cette housse m'interesse. Tu l'as acheté ou ? sur quel site?


----------



## MooN68 (12 Mars 2008)

Je l'ai acheté ici pour environ 20 euros fdp inclu, ca prend du temps mais la housse est vraiment de bonne qualité et j'aime bien sont design  (j'en ai acheter une noire l'année derniere)

http://cgi.ebay.fr/13-3-Apple-MacBo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2008)

Tu devrais aussi regarder chez RadTech. Ils ont des trucs sympa (je commande fréquement chez eux).

Voici le sleeve si tu veux une protection simple (que tu peux mettre dans une pochette pour double protection) :














Je te conseille aussi les protections d'écran















J'aime beaucoup la néo case mais elle n'est pas encore sortie pour le MBA


----------



## MooN68 (12 Mars 2008)

Il est pas mal le sleeve, j'en aurais bien besoin quand je mets le MBA dans la serviette avec les autres dossiers.


----------



## Logam (12 Mars 2008)

L'un de vous a-t-il trouvé un endroit pour commander la housse LaRobe ?
Merci.


----------



## TheSwitcher (12 Mars 2008)

Sinon, il y a aussi les foofpod
http://foofshop.com/

j'adore le concept et le nom... j'accroche un peu moins aux tissus.

p


----------



## MooN68 (12 Mars 2008)

Logam a dit:


> L'un de vous a-t-il trouvé un endroit pour commander la housse LaRobe ?
> Merci.


 
Je pense qu'elle pourra etre dispo à la Fnac étant donné qu'ils en ont déjà pour MacBook.


----------



## desertea (12 Mars 2008)

MooN68 a dit:


> J'ai pris celle-ci, pas de petite poche car je voulais quelque chose de vraiment slim.



J'adore. Seulement j'ai peur que le modèle 13.3" soit adapté pour MB et non MBA ?
Du coup, une sacoche avec l'ordi qui flotte !!! pas top !!


----------



## MooN68 (12 Mars 2008)

Je confirmerais ça dès que je l'ai, sur la noire que j'ai actuellement le MBA n'a pas l'air de nager tant que ça, c'est pourquoi je rachete la meme en grise.


----------



## carfnann (12 Mars 2008)

Finalement j'ai craqué pour un modèle qui n'est pas en Néoprène...
http://www.fabrixcases.com/collection/laptop/delux.html

le modele Black suit... pour 34 frais de port inclus.
seul pb, le délai... va falloir que je fasse trèèèèèèèès attention en attendant...


----------



## maog (13 Mars 2008)

Logam a dit:


> L'un de vous a-t-il trouvé un endroit pour commander la housse LaRobe ?
> Merci.



pour l'instant elle n'est pas encore sorti pour le MBA, donc encore un peu de patience.
Elle sera certainement dispo sur l'apple store puisque apple et be.ez sont déja partenaire pour les MB et MBP.

wait & see....


----------



## francois67000 (13 Mars 2008)

Ca y'est j'ai craqué pour ces 2 housses : 1 pour mon MBA et 1 pour mon iPhone









​
Pour la modite somme de 42 euros FDP compris


----------



## francois67000 (13 Mars 2008)

carfnann a dit:


> Finalement j'ai craqué pour un modèle qui n'est pas en Néoprène...
> http://www.fabrixcases.com/collection/laptop/delux.html
> 
> le modele Black suit... pour 34 frais de port inclus.
> seul pb, le délai... va falloir que je fasse trèèèèèèèès attention en attendant...



C'est marqué où les délais?? J'ai eu qu'une confirmation paypal la !!


----------



## carfnann (13 Mars 2008)

en bas de la page 
Delivery Times
Asia Pacific 7 - 10 days
USA & Canada 16- 20 days
Europe & UK 16 - 18 days
Others 16 - 20 days

Shipping charges are priced at USD$9.00 per laptop case.
Please allow 3-5 days for the order to be processed before shipping out.


----------



## Viiroth (13 Mars 2008)

Quelqu'un a déjà une housse de type LArobe de chez Apple?
Je voudrais savoir si ça flotte tant que ça 

J'adore vraiment les LArose, au pire, pour le chargeur et le SuperDrive, ...
Je mettrais la housse + les accessoires dans un sac LV. =D Je me disais bien qu'il me servirait un jour!!!

*LV = Louis Vuitton


----------



## desertea (13 Mars 2008)

Viiroth a dit:


> Quelqu'un a déjà une housse de type LArobe de chez Apple?
> Je voudrais savoir si ça flotte tant que ça
> 
> J'adore vraiment les LArose, au pire, pour le chargeur et le SuperDrive, ...
> ...



Mon épouse possède une sacoche Larobe modèle Baly,






 qu'elle utilisait avec son ancien Macbook, et son nouveau MBA se balade un peu à l'intérieur !!


----------



## francois67000 (13 Mars 2008)

carfnann a dit:


> en bas de la page
> Delivery Times
> Asia Pacific 7 - 10 days
> USA & Canada 16- 20 days
> ...



Arfff effectivement ça fait pas mal. Bon je vais patienter !! J'ai une housse entre temps


----------



## Viiroth (13 Mars 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Mon épouse possède une sacoche Larobe modèle Baly,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah >_< 
Vivement les nouveaux LArobe alors
J'espère qu'on attendra pas plus de 1 mois et demi.


----------



## macbookair (14 Mars 2008)

D'accord avec toi, l'attente est longue pour la housse Larobe.
J'ai aussi repéré d'autres housses PDAir. 

Pour une liste complète :
www.macbookair.fr​


----------



## CBi (15 Mars 2008)

Moi j'ai acheté chez Wrappers, surtout parce que quand j'ai eu mon MBA il n'y avait pas encore grand choix, mais globalement j'en suis content = très bon fini, beaux matériaux.


----------



## Viiroth (15 Mars 2008)

Moi, je veux absolument acheter la housse sur l'apple store car je vais acheter le SUPERDRIVE en même temps, et comme ça je paie pas les frais de transport...
Il n'y a pas une housse de l'AS qui convient plus ou moins au MBA?


----------



## MooN68 (15 Mars 2008)

J'hesite entre 


et la Belkin




Sinon sur l'AS il y en a toujours pas


----------



## francois67000 (15 Mars 2008)

Les premieres housses pour le MBA seront dispo d'ici avril normalement donc faudra attendre pour ceux qui veulent passer par le AS.

Moi j'ai pris sur un site asiat (voir mon post page 1). Ils font de superbes housses


----------



## len73 (15 Mars 2008)

Il y a aussi la série Second Skin Elements de Tucano pour le MBA, actuellement en 3 couleurs : noir, gris et rouge. Je l'ai prise en gris, mais assez étonnement, le produit n'est pas encore en référence sur le site du fabricant. Je l'ai trouvée chez Nextway.ch pour env. &#8364;20 !

Elle dispose d'une protection spéciale pour la partie haute du MBA (pas la traditionnelle lèvre !) qui permet de le maintenir fermement tout en lui évitant des frictions avec la fermeture éclaire : très pratique et bien fait !

Je n'attends plus que le MBA maintenant ...


----------



## desertea (15 Mars 2008)

len73 a dit:


> Il y a aussi la série Second Skin Elements de Tucano pour le MBA, actuellement en 3 couleurs : noir, gris et rouge. Je l'ai prise en gris, mais assez étonnement, le produit n'est pas encore en référence sur le site du fabricant. Je l'ai trouvée chez Nextway.ch pour env. 20 !
> 
> Elle dispose d'une protection spéciale pour la partie haute du MBA (pas la traditionnelle lèvre !) qui permet de le maintenir fermement tout en lui évitant des frictions avec la fermeture éclaire : très pratique et bien fait !
> 
> Je n'attends plus que le MBA maintenant ...



Elle a l'air pas mal en effet. J'ai eu une Tucano il y a quelques années pour mon ancien iBook G4, et je trouvais qu'elle n'était pas assez "moulante" 

Je recherche une sacoche "ultra moulante" pour mon MBA, pour profiter au mieux de ses mensurations exceptionnelles !!!!

Pourras tu nous donner tes impressions à réception de la "bête" ?


----------



## flotow (16 Mars 2008)

@MooN68, la belkin fait plus pro


----------



## MooN68 (16 Mars 2008)

Celles de nextway sont pas mal, mais tout bien réfléchit je vais attendre la belkin (si quelqu'un sait ou on trouve cette marque), car la premiere avec laquelle j'hésitais me plaisais mais je prefere utilisé le MBA sans étui.


----------



## len73 (16 Mars 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Pourras tu nous donner tes impressions à réception de la "bête" ?




Bien sûr ! Ca sera avec plaisir ! A terme, j'aimerai bien trouver une sacoche afin de pouvoir embarquer tous les accessoires utiles (DVD, Hub, adaptateurs, alim, etc.)

Ce genre de produit spécifique au MBA va certainement sortir un jour...


----------



## reorx76 (17 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé mon MBA et je recherche uen housse sympa pour celui-ci. Etant particulièrement satisfait de la marque be.ez je voulait m'orienter vers cette marque mais leur modèle n'est pas sorti. Je me demandai si vous savez quand elles seront disponibles ? (on parle de avril sur l'AS mais ailleurs ? ) j'ai essayé de trouver une adresse de contact sur leur site mais rien a faire a par des adresses presse ils ne donne rien !!


----------



## McLain (19 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir !

Quelqu'un saurait-il me dire où puisse-je voir la housse Belkin que l'on voit en premier sur le message de MooN68 du 15 mars 2008 à 14h48 ? Elle n'est pas sur le site officile Belkin...

Merci


----------



## fredroy (22 Mars 2008)

Si je me prends un Mac Book Air, je l'accompagne d'un pochette Incase :


----------



## paullondon (23 Mars 2008)

fredroy a dit:


> Si je me prends un Mac Book Air, je l'accompagne d'un pochette Incase :
> 
> 
> 
> tu la trouves ou cette pochette


----------



## MooN68 (23 Mars 2008)

En cherchant bien tu la trouve sur google je n'ai plus lel liens mais c'est sur un site suisse .ch


----------



## fredroy (23 Mars 2008)

paullondon a dit:


> fredroy a dit:
> 
> 
> > Si je me prends un Mac Book Air, je l'accompagne d'un pochette Incase :
> ...


----------



## hyrsut (23 Mars 2008)

Pour ma part j'ai commandé une housse Tucano second skin (sur amazon.fr), que je vais coupler avec un sac LaBesace (Be.ez trouvé sur rueducommerce)

Je vous dirai ce que ça donne quand je les aurais


----------



## macbookair (27 Mars 2008)

Les premières photos de la housse LArobe qui va bientôt sortir www.macbookair.fr . Je trouve que le look est vraiment super en vert 
​


----------



## paullondon (27 Mars 2008)

macbookair a dit:


> Les premières photos de la housse LArobe qui va bientôt sortir  . Je trouve que le look est vraiment super en vert
> ​




est ce la housse officielle pour le MBA​


----------



## hyrsut (27 Mars 2008)

J'ai reçu la housse tucano et le sac be.ez aujourd'hui, les deux sont super, surtout la housse, je vous enverrez quelques photos.

J'ai pris la housse noir de Tucano, il y a des rabats à l'intérieur pour bien envelopper le MBA, et pour éviter le contact avec la fermeture éclair.
Comme toujours la finition est parfaite, et le design aussi.

Sinon pour le sac Labesace de be.ez, je n'ai pas eu le temps de le tester, mais il a l'air robuste, et je pense qu'il y a la place de mettre tous les accessoires qui peuvent aller avec le MBA, il y a même une petite poche dans laquelle j'ai réussit à caser le superdrive du MBA!


----------



## mandrax_fr (27 Mars 2008)

perso j'ai pu comparer plusieurs marques de housses néoprène : Tucano (second skin), Be.EZ (la robe) et une Incase sleeve pour mbpro 15".

Verdict : 
- Tucano bien sans plus, design pas extra, finition sans plus (étrange pour une boite italienne)
- Be.Ez La Robe, trop rigide mais protège bien.
- Incase : super qualité du tissu et de la matière néoprène (bien épaisse), très bonne finition avec des petits détails qui font la différence.

Bref Incase gagnant à 100%, d'ailleurs je devrais recevoir lundi ma housse incase pour macbook air.


----------



## hyrsut (27 Mars 2008)

Moi j'aime bien le niveau de finition des housse Tucano, et puis surtout j'aprécie la robustesse, car la housse de mon iBook que j'ai depuis plus de deux ans et demi est encore comme neuve (enfin presque), la zip en parfait état, et le néoprène n'a aucun accros, et pourtant je suis un utilisateur chevronné, et j'ai souvent sorti mon ibook de sa housse! 

Sinon quelques photos de mon MBA dans sa belle housse toute neuve


----------



## Bond@007 (31 Mars 2008)

Je n'ai encore rien trouvé de concluant pour ma part, j'aimerai apposer un skin de protection sur la coque extérieur, un protège clavier et trouver une housse qui n'épaissit pas trop notre précieux ... Pas facile la vie d'apprenti :rose:


----------



## le marsouin (7 Avril 2008)

sinon vous faites comme moi> Une housse sur mesure faite par ma femme... C'est economique, original et tendance...

A+


----------



## gazz35 (8 Avril 2008)

mandrax_fr a dit:


> perso j'ai pu comparer plusieurs marques de housses néoprène : Tucano (second skin), Be.EZ (la robe) et une Incase sleeve pour mbpro 15".
> 
> Verdict :
> - Tucano bien sans plus, design pas extra, finition sans plus (étrange pour une boite italienne)
> ...


Alors cette housse incase pour macbook air ? Ou l'as tu trouvée ? Pour la france je l'ai juste vu sur un site suisse à 50 euros frais de port inclus un cher...

En est-tu content ? 

merci d'avance


----------



## paullondon (9 Avril 2008)

macbookair a dit:


> Les premières photos de la housse LArobe qui va bientôt sortir www.macbookair.fr . Je trouve que le look est vraiment super en vert
> ​



ou est ce qu'on peut la trouver cette house ?


----------



## TheSwitcher (9 Avril 2008)

paullondon a dit:


> ou est ce qu'on peut la trouver cette house ?



Là... quand elle sera sortie:
http://www.be-ez.com/_fr/vente.html
Et ici pour être encore plus exact (et si tu es en France): http://www.be-ez.com/sale_france.html 

p


----------



## paullondon (9 Avril 2008)

Merci TheSwitcher. Connais tu la date de sortie ?


----------



## carfnann (17 Avril 2008)

J'ai reçu ma housse Fabrix la semaine derniere, elle est PARFAITE!
Finition au top, materiaux de qualité.
Les délais plus rapides qu'annoncés!
​


----------



## reorx76 (17 Avril 2008)

Salut,

J'ai trouvé ce dossier sur le net ca peut aider certains a choisir une sacoche

http://www.macplus.net/magplus/test-16878-sacoches-laquelle-choisir-


----------



## Twilight (17 Avril 2008)

Housse Tucano Second skin : très bien conçue et finie, très content...
Sac Be.ez LaBesace : excellent également...
Bref, je vous recommande chaudement ces deux produits...


----------



## habstyob (17 Avril 2008)

Quelqu'un aurait-il pas hasard la date de commercialisation de la housse Larobe pour macbook air ?

merci d'avance...


----------



## Tlab (17 Avril 2008)

Pour ceux qui transportent leur MBA dans un sac déjà assez protégé (style messenger par exemple) et qui ont confiance dans la résistance de leur nouveau joujou :

http://www.radtech.us/Products/SleevzNotebooks.aspx

Testé et approuvé. Conserve la minceur de la chose et la protège des rayures !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

Les housses de chez VajaCases.com sont très classes. Quelqu'un en a-t-il fait l'essai?


----------



## habstyob (21 Avril 2008)

Pour les plus fortunés d'entre vous une nouvelle housse "très tendance" pour le mba est sortie. Elle est fabriqué par Orbino.

http://www.orbino.com/store/index.php?cPath=30_128osCsid=

Il faudra néanmoins débourser la modique somme de 349$...
Ca commence à faire chère pour une housse


----------



## reorx76 (21 Avril 2008)

habstyob a dit:


> Pour les plus fortunés d'entre vous une nouvelle housse "très tendance" pour le mba est sortie. Elle est fabriqué par Orbino.
> 
> http://www.orbino.com/store/index.php?cPath=30_128osCsid=
> 
> ...



Ca fait quand même un peu serviette de pépé je trouve. Les be.ez sont bien plus tendances ...


----------



## habstyob (21 Avril 2008)

Oui je te l'accordes, puis le prix est franchement prohibitif.

Je crois qu'on est beaucoup à attendre la housse be.ez mais ça commence à faire un moment quelle est "coming soon".

très ennuyeux...


----------



## paullondon (21 Avril 2008)

reorx76 a dit:


> Ca fait quand même un peu serviette de pépé je trouve. Les be.ez sont bien plus tendances ...



trop marrant la serviette de pépé.


----------



## paullondon (22 Avril 2008)

quelque connaît la différence d'épaisseur entre la incase (http://goincase.com/products/detail/neoprene-sleeve-cl57148/5) et la larobe pour MBA (http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=16662&d=1206577627 )

merci


----------



## maog (22 Avril 2008)

Apparemment la housse Larobe for MBA est sorti. :rateau: 
Je la commande tout de suite ...

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Accesso...MacBook-Air-Black-Addict-Pumpkin-13-3.htm#pdd


----------



## maog (22 Avril 2008)

en fait elle est "presque sorti" lol
encore 15 jours a patienter... ;-)


----------



## habstyob (22 Avril 2008)

Merci pour l'info camarade, j'ai commandé la mienne.

Plus d'infos dès réception...


----------



## maog (16 Mai 2008)

ca y est j'ai recut la housse LarobeAIR. Vraiment top.
Tres bon produit pour petit prix.
Attention pour ceux qui souhaite conserver la finesse extrem du MBA, a évité. Investir plutot dans une pochette en Cuir... mais attention au choc lol
bref si vous voulez un mix de protection contre rayure, choc, ou tout autre petit incident tout en conservant une épaisseur acceptable : LAROBEair


----------



## habstyob (17 Mai 2008)

De même j'ai reçu hier ma housse Larobe pour macbook air et elle est vraiment parfaite.
Très bonne protection, la finesse reste préservée enfin bref très bonne acquisition.
Je la recommande bien évidemment


----------



## mtgred (22 Juin 2008)

Hello,

Je cherchais un sac en cuir compact, classe et avec assez de place pour mettre le chargeur. J'ai trouve le sac ideal... le "Westside" single gusset de Montblanc.

Il a pile la bonne taille pour caser un Macbook Air. Il y a egalement assez de place pour mettre le chargeur, ipod/iphone, un cahier et un stylo.

Ca se voit pas tres bien sur les photos mais ce sac est super beau en vrai. Il est bien compact ce qui surprend toujours les gens quand il voit un laptop sortir. De plus la granularite du cuir et les details de finition lui donne un aura tres classe. Au boulot je recois autant de compliments sur le Macbook Air que pour le sac.

Montblanc 4810 Westside Single Gusset Brief


----------



## dom3544 (25 Juillet 2008)

carfnann a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Avez vous trouvé des housse adapté pour vos MBA?
> Je suis assez tenté par une housse en neoprene mais generalement il n'y a pas de place pour le chargeur sauf sur ce modele de case Logic (http://www.caselogic.fr/Home/tabid/...etail&id=CD65C1AA-F20A-4A88-8F81-0044564478AD).​
> ...


 
Je viens d'acheter la Case Logic, elle est tres bien et la petite poche a l'arriere est parfaite pour le chargeur.


----------



## CBi (25 Juillet 2008)

mtgred a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je cherchais un sac en cuir compact, classe et avec assez de place pour mettre le chargeur. J'ai trouve le sac ideal... le "Westside" single gusset de Montblanc.



C'est vrai qu'il est très beau, ça m'a tenté aussi mais... 850$ quand même 

J'ai pour ma part combiné un porte document Paul Smith, dont la poche interne pour ordinateur portable est pile à la taille du MBA, revêtu d'une housse en alcantara Wrappers)


----------



## macbookair (1 Septembre 2008)

De mon côté, j'ai opté pour la housse Larobe pour macbook air. Elle est vraiment bien adaptée, avec une bonne protection et un look class...
Très bon achat. 

une liste de housse :
http://www.macbookair.fr/index.php?post/2008/03/13/Les-Housses-pour-le-MacBook-Air


----------



## figaro (16 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Je dois recevoir mon macbook air demain ou lundi et je cherche dès à présent une housse pour le protéger.

J'hésite énormément entre la Tucano Elements Second Skin et la housse Larobe de Be.eZ pour macbook air.

A vrai dire j'aimerai conserver la finesse dans ma sacoche mais bénéficier d'une bonne protection ainsi que ce soit pratique et plus ou moins rapide de la rentrer et sortir de la housse.

Pouvez vous m'aider dans mon choix ?


----------



## Ordha (13 Novembre 2008)

Dans la série "les housses bientôt plus chères que le Mac qu'elles protègent", avez-vous vu la Aria de chez Orbino ?


----------



## lillumultipass (20 Novembre 2008)

C'est fou, j'étais chez surcouf hier (oui je sais, grave erreur!) et le gars me dit que ça fait 7 mois qu'ils attendent la housse beez pour MBA, alors qu'apparemment elle est dispo depuis un paquet de temps.
Vous savez si on peut la trouver quelquepart sur Paris???


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Quelqu'un ici a le AirMail de Manilamac et pourrait nous faire un feedback ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Janvier 2009)

Original. Le premier défaut qui me saute aux yeux est le système de fermeture. C'est peu pratique et pas des plus résistant. Avec un velcro pour tenir l'enveloppe fermée, elle m'intéresserait.


----------



## adrenergique (3 Février 2009)

2 housses pour 2 usages:

Je me suis offert un Larobe MBa noir/wasabi pour le protéger quand je le mets n'importe où (elle est bien épaisse)

Et une housse incase http://goincase.com/products/detail/neoprene-sleeve-cl57148/5 plus légère et surtout plus pratique pour l'avion.

Perso après avoir testé les deux je préfère la incase pour deux raisons:

-Pas de fermeture éclair qui peut abimer l'engin (la lèvre intérieure vantée par be.ez n'existe pas et surtout ne protège rien du tout comparé aux vrai lèvres de protection vues sur les housses tucano par exemple)
En fait une fois dans la housse, si un objet a le malheur d'appuyer légèrement côté fermeture les berges internes "s'écartent" à la fermeture vient à frotter sur le macbook...

-Le néoprène protège peut être moins mais est bien plus agréable à l'usage que ce polyuréthane à faible résilience très rigide...

Voilà pour mon expérience sur les housses de MBA


----------



## adrenergique (3 Février 2009)

J'ajoute qu'avec la incase on a moins de chance d'être emmerdé à l'aéroport dû également à l'absence de fermeture éclair.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> 2 housses pour 2 usages:
> 
> Je me suis offert un Larobe MBa noir/wasabi pour le protéger quand je le mets n'importe où (elle est bien épaisse)
> 
> ...



Je cherchas justement des housses et voilà exactement ce qu'il me faut !


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je cherchas justement des housses et voilà exactement ce qu'il me faut !



Et ba comme dit précédemment, je te la conseille vivement! 

En plus elle a une petite moumoute à l'intérieur, des plus exquise!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

tiens macbookair.fr n'existe plus

probleme de nom depose ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

Oui j'ai vu cela il y a quelques jours, dommage le site était pas mal.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quelqu'un ici a le AirMail de Manilamac et pourrait nous faire un feedback ?



Il est "sold out", j'espère que ça va changer.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

j'ai commande une housse de MBA sur enhanceyours.com

la photo du produit ne rendait pas bien la realite

finalement j'ai demande a echanger pour une autre couleur

ils m'ont remplace la housse et en plus ils m'ont rembourse les frais de port du retour

super pro !!! bravo !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il est "sold out", j'espère que ça va changer.



Toujours out, je le veux bord** .


----------



## Defcon (15 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quelqu'un ici a le AirMail de Manilamac et pourrait nous faire un feedback ?



Je rejoins l'avis de Pascal quand au côté pratique du système d'ouverture/fermeture de la pochette (on ne peut clairement pas appeler _AirMail_ une housse du fait de sa très faible protection de la machine). Pour peu que l'on soit pressé, on s'aperçoit vite de la limitation d'un tel système.

Par contre niveau robustesse je n'ai aucun problème avec le système de fermeture. Pour le coup, la qualité est au rendez-vous et les deux boutons sont parfaitement attachés à l'enveloppe (8 mois d'utilisation).

Achat à méditer en fonction de son utilisation, si tu es amené à transporter uniquement ton MBA dans une sacoche c'est parfait, si par contre tu as l'habitude d'utiliser ton sac de transport comme fourre tout, il se peut qu'à terme le MBA et sa pochette en souffre.

A tout'


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Le problème étant qu'il n'est plus disponible (j'espère que ce ne sera pas définitif).
Je vais envoyer un mail tiens.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Et cette housse vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## jmG60 (17 Mars 2009)

Elle est belle mais le prix fait peur .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Je sais toujours pas quoi prendre, j'aimerai acheter en magasin mais ils ont que les Be.Ez et l'Incase est intéressant mais où le trouver en Belgique ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

J'ai pris ça finalement en Néoprène pour 19 .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

tu commandes la housse avant la machine ? 

allez commandes le ce MBA !!! 

fais toi plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Je l'ai ce MacBook Air mais l'écran est défectueux (lignes horizontales et pixel mort rouge).


----------



## love_laurie (8 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

J'hésite entre deux modèles de housse pour le MBA

Soit rester sur du classique avec l'Incase en neoprene , déjà eu sur mon MBU, et j'en ai été ravie de la qualité du produit

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TR434ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA2Ng&mco=MjE0ODI0NQ&p=4&s=topSellers
 
ou alors me tourner vers la house contour re-versible

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/T...A2Ng&mco=MjIzMjA4OA&p=2&s=topSellers#overview
 
C'est surtout le design de ce dernier qui me plait! 
Quelqu'un connait la qualité de ce dernier?

Merci


----------



## Macfan07 (1 Juin 2009)

alé voir www.redmaloo.com!! Perso je suis accro!


----------



## pim (2 Juin 2009)

Trop génial

Eh mais en fait, avec une vieille couverture, une paire de ciseaux et un peu de bande craft, on peut faire pareil soit même ?!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Ça n'a même pas l'air (haha) de bien protéger.


----------



## Macfan07 (2 Juin 2009)

je ne sais pas je t'avoue que je n'ai pas tenté de le refaire moi même ( moi et mes talents de couturier...).
Mais elle me convient tout a fait, je pense craquer pour celle faite pour les ipods!


----------



## Defcon (2 Juin 2009)

Salut,

Concernant l'url du dernier shop donné, est-ce que quelqu'un parvient à accéder au "Online Shop" ? J'aime beaucoup le concept, je me laisserais bien tenter


----------



## Macfan07 (2 Juin 2009)

Moi aussi ça à un peu beugé au début.. J'ai fait une tentative 2-3 fois et le tour est joué 

Tiens moi au courant


----------



## Defcon (2 Juin 2009)

J'ai enfin eu accès au site de vente en ligne après plusieurs essais et j'avoue que je me tâte. La housse qui m'avait tapé dans l'oeil était celle disposant d'un emplacement supplémentaire pour iPhone et il semblerait que seul les housses _unisize_ en bénéficient.

Bien qu'il y ai une housse pour du 13", je me demande si elle conviendra vraiment au MBA. L'illustration de l'_unisize_ 13" semble indiquer qu'elle est assez épaisse/large. Je vais tenter de me renseigner auprès du service clientèle et si c'est bon je passerai commande


----------



## Macfan07 (3 Juin 2009)

oui il vaut mieux que tu te renseignes! Mais effectivement, la housse semble assez large pour accueillir ton MBA.

Ensuite c'est que du bonheur


----------



## medmed (24 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé mon MBA et j'hésite entre 2 housses: la AirMail et la Incase.
Si quelqu'un peut me faire un retour sur la AirMail svp je suis complètement tombé dans le concept! 
Ma priorité c'est de conserver les mensurations du Air. Je la transporterai soit à la main, soit en attache case cuir et dans une moindre mesure en sac à dos (quelque soit le type de transport je ferai attention^^).

Aujourd'hui avec mon MBP 15" j'ai une larobe, mais je trouve que ça grossit trop l'ordi, bien que ça protège très bien.

Merci d'avance​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

Je ne peux te donner une réponse par contre je te remercie de m'annoncer le renouvellement de l'AirMail .

Je vais l'acheter de ce pas.


----------



## Defcon (25 Juin 2009)

Salut,

Sur la page précédente de ce même sujet j'ai laissé mon impression sur la housse Airmail. Ca se passe par ici.


----------



## medmed (25 Juin 2009)

J'avais pas du lire le post en entier..

Au final je vais me tourner vers la incase qui semble plus protectrice, surtout quand je lis le retour de defcon.
Par contre je prendrai quand même la Airmail mais plus tard, je la trouve cool comme housse, mais peut être pas pour du quotidien.

Aux prix que ces 2 housses coûtent en fait faut pas se priver


----------



## vincenzo64 (26 Juin 2009)

Je me suis pris le modèle INCASE.
A conseiller.
Sobre,pas cher et joue bien son rôle de protection pour le MBA.


----------



## regsam (8 Juillet 2009)

Je viens d'acquérir un MacBook Air et je suis allé acheter une housse d'une qualité exceptionnelle chez New Edge à Boulogne. Il s'agit de la CIVILIAN AIRMANILA MAC BOOK AIR ( http://www.newedge.fr/product.php?id_product=114 )
Je l'ai prise en jaune et elle ressemble à une véritable enveloppe qui sied comme un gant au MBA.
Le cuir est d'excellente qualité et la housse est faite à la main, matelassée à l'intérieur et le tout pour seulement 49 .
Le site officiel ici : http://www.civilianlab.com/ ( aller dans "products" puis "Laptop cases" puis "Air manila".


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2009)

medmed a dit:


> Par contre je prendrai quand même la Airmail mais plus tard, je la trouve cool comme housse, mais peut être pas pour du quotidien.



Alors finalement ? Tu l'as prise ? Ton avis m'intéresse.


----------



## kervielmadesme (18 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis également à  la recherche d'une housse classe et résistante pour protéger mon macbook air.
J'ai bien aimé vos suggestions. Il ya vraiment des choses sympas du point de vue design mais je cherche quelque chose de design et de résistant. Les housses façons enveloppe en papier craft ne m'inspirent pas confiance (elles ont vraiment l'air en carton).
Je cherche depuis aujourd'hui sur internet mais rien qui ait l'air à la fois résistant et classe.
J'aimerais bien une housse en cuir. 
Je vais suivre cette discussion qui semble être assez productive.
SVP donnez moi des idées.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai pris ça finalement en Néoprène pour 19 &#8364;.



, elle protège bien.
Noire, classe et sobre.


----------



## GillesB (27 Août 2009)

J'utilise celle ci:

http://www.beyzacases.com/cat-apple-macbook-air-sleeves-thinvelope-leather-cases.cfm

En noir, depuis un an, elle est parfaite aussi bien au niveau protection, que qualité.

Sinon ils ont un autre modèle plus volumineux, qui permettra de transporter des accessoires.

C'est assez cher (mais quand on a mis le prix dans un MBA....) et d'une qualité irréprochable, très résistant, et surtout hyper protecteur.

Car les housses néoprène ne protègent rein du tout en cas de chute (j'en ai eu sur powerbook & MacbookPro)

GillesB


----------



## nickos_fr (15 Mai 2010)

j'ai pris celle
dedans tiens le macbook air
et dans la petit poche devant le tranfo secteur +une clé usb3g+une clé usb 8go+une petite rallonge usb+une clé usb dvbt elgato+ un petit lecteur de carte sd c'est parfait tout sur moi avec une seul housse 
perso je l'ai trouvé à la fnac des ternes 24 euros
http://www.caselogic.fr/Home.aspx?type=detail&id=583585B0-5974-4BB4-8F63-BDA3F0727DE8


----------



## crezation (1 Juin 2010)

Quelqu'un a déjà utiliser cette housse? Niveau protection sa donne quoi?

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TW084ZM/A

Merci


----------



## DrFatalis (5 Juin 2010)

Personnellement, j'utilise depuis que j'ai mon mba cette housse (en rouge): 
http://www.beyzacases.com/pd-apple-macbook-air-thinvelope-sleeve.cfm

la classe. Mais , niveau protection, mon mba voyage dans sa housse dans mon cartable, mollement adossé à un bête morceau de matelas de camping mousse qui le protège des chocs, est léger et ne prend pas de place...


----------



## Skillz (20 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir Bonsoir,


Les personne qui on commander chez Beyza peuvent me communiquer les délais de livraison j'en voudrais une pour mon Pro 


Merci d'avance


----------



## Skillz (21 Juin 2010)

Up


----------



## Skillz (21 Juin 2010)

Help help ^^


----------



## Skillz (22 Juin 2010)

A l'aide


----------



## nokiwi (24 Octobre 2010)

Y a-t-il déjà des housses pour le nouveau Macbook Air 11.6 pouces?

Merci,

Eric


----------



## Hitman04 (24 Octobre 2010)

A l'Apple Store non, mais j'ai vu que les housses pour les netbooks vont aussi bien...


----------



## Pierre H (25 Octobre 2010)

Des housses dédiées à cette bête, ça ne saurait tarder j'imagine...


----------



## surfman06 (25 Octobre 2010)

Comme vous dîtes ça ne serait tardé, pour ma part c'est la sacoche Mulberry que je convoite, malgré son prix exorbitant (750&#8364, mais quelle classe, c'est glacieux.......
Peut être un jour !!!!!!!!!


----------



## iSchamber (26 Octobre 2010)

Vite s'il vous plait, mon p'tit MBA 11,6" a besoin de protection !


----------



## blackmizou (28 Octobre 2010)

En attendant quelque chose de plus adapté j'ai acheté un "LArobe 11,6" adapté pour les Netbook de 11,6".. Alors en effet le MBA a pas mal de place dedans.. Mais ça m'a l'air de parfaitement protéger ce petit bijoux alors pour le moment c'est le mieux 

Pour le moment, un constructeur se démarque en proposant déjà 2 modèles destinés au MBA 11".

http://www.booqbags.com/laptop-back...s/Taipan-skin-11-black-red-macbook-air-sleeve

http://www.booqbags.com/laptop-back...ch-macbook-air-bags/Viper-11-macbook-air-case

Voilà voilà


----------



## iSchamber (28 Octobre 2010)

blackmizou a dit:


> En attendant quelque chose de plus adapté j'ai acheté un "LArobe 11,6" adapté pour les Netbook de 11,6".. Alors en effet le MBA a pas mal de place dedans.. Mais ça m'a l'air de parfaitement protéger ce petit bijoux alors pour le moment c'est le mieux
> 
> Pour le moment, un constructeur se démarque en proposant déjà 2 modèles destinés au MBA 11".
> 
> ...



C'est ce que j'ai fait. Sur darty.com (la moins chère), pas trop classe LaRobe, mais assez protectrice ...


----------



## pitou_92 (28 Octobre 2010)

blackmizou a dit:


> En attendant quelque chose de plus adapté j'ai acheté un "LArobe 11,6" adapté pour les Netbook de 11,6".. Alors en effet le MBA a pas mal de place dedans.. Mais ça m'a l'air de parfaitement protéger ce petit bijoux alors pour le moment c'est le mieux



Il ne flotte pas dedans??


----------



## blackmizou (29 Octobre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> Il ne flotte pas dedans??



Si si il flotte, c'est pourquoi j'attend quelque chose de parfaitement adapté. Mais je me voyais mal ne pas offrir immédiatement de protection à mon MBA 

iSchamber as tu pris l'une des deux pochettes dont j'ai envoyé les liens ? De mon coté je vais attendre que plusieurs modèles sortent


----------



## iSchamber (29 Octobre 2010)

blackmizou a dit:


> Si si il flotte, c'est pourquoi j'attend quelque chose de parfaitement adapté. Mais je me voyais mal ne pas offrir immédiatement de protection à mon MBA
> 
> iSchamber as tu pris l'une des deux pochettes dont j'ai envoyé les liens ? De mon coté je vais attendre que plusieurs modèles sortent



Elles ont l'air  d'être pas mal, mais j'ai pris une be-ez noire. Peut-être que je craquerais pour une autre ...
Une classe, mais pas trop chère, car ils se gavent la dessus quand même. Quand tu vois des housses en cuir qui valent presque le tiers du prix du MBA, ça fait peur !


----------



## nickos_fr (29 Octobre 2010)

vaja fait des truc sympa pour le air mais seulement pour le 13" pour le moment 
http://www.vajacases.com/


----------



## iSchamber (30 Octobre 2010)

nickos_fr a dit:


> vaja fait des truc sympa pour le air mais seulement pour le 13" pour le moment
> http://www.vajacases.com/



Ah oui, pas mal la iVolution Crystal 2 .... à 460$ !!! Je pense que je vais passer mon chemin !


----------



## nokiwi (1 Novembre 2010)

Je suis étonné qu'il n'y ait toujours pas de housse vraiment adapté au 11 pouces.


----------



## Viablub (1 Novembre 2010)

Pour ceux qui cherchent une housse type seconde peau pour MBA 11" une recherche sur google suffit à trouver pas mal de trucs: 

http://www.fabrixcases.com/products/11"-macbook-air
http://www.sfbags.com/products/macbookair-cases/macbookair-cases.php
http://shop.hardgraft.com/macbook-sleeves
http://www.stmbags.com.au/catalog/neoprene-sleeves/glove-extra-small-laptop-sleeve/
http://www.tombihn.com/page/001/PROD/300/TB0350
http://colcasac.com/macbook-sleeve/hanakapiai-macbook-sleeve

Radtech devrai sortir la housse pour le 11" bientôt on peux déjà commander celle pour le 13".


----------



## iSchamber (1 Novembre 2010)

Ah ben voilà, ça nous évite de chercher sur google ... 

La ColcaSac est rigolote, ça fait un peu version hippy sur les bords !


----------



## nokiwi (1 Novembre 2010)

Merci, c'est sympa.

Est ce que si je prends ça par exemple, je vais avoir un truc super épais comme sur la photo, où est ce que ça sera ajusté à la fine épaisseur du Macbook Air? 

http://www.fabrixcases.com/product/silver-shade

Parce que vu la prix que ça coute, je ne voudrais pas dépenser 50 USD et avoir un truc où mon Macbook Air flotte...

edit : la réponse à ma question est dans la description de l'article sur le site...


----------



## pitou_92 (1 Novembre 2010)

j'ai commandé une sacoche, ou je pourrais ranger mon mba 11", le chargeur et 3 bricoles pour pas très cher http://www.fnac.com/Urban-Factory-M...03&mid=3241474&cat=Sacoches pour Macbook 11,6 , et peut etre qu'après j'acheterais une housse normale


----------



## Viablub (1 Novembre 2010)

nokiwi a dit:


> Merci, c'est sympa.
> 
> Est ce que si je prends ça par exemple, je vais avoir un truc super épais comme sur la photo, où est ce que ça sera ajusté à la fine épaisseur du Macbook Air?
> 
> ...



Ayant déjà acheter une housse Fabrix, elle sont faites sur mesures pour chaque produits, on peux même en commander une de la taille qu'on souhaite. Ils utilisent la même photo pour toutes les tailles (c'est juste pour voir la forme et la couleur)


EDIT: Je n'avais pas lu ton edit


----------



## Mr Chen (1 Novembre 2010)

Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé pour mon petit 11"!

http://www.nextway.ch/product_info.php/products_id/15042

Un sleeve pour mettre  un phone, batterie et disque dur plus quelque bricoles <3

Mais vivement qu'il soit en stock ><


----------



## pitou_92 (1 Novembre 2010)

Mr Chen a dit:


> Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé pour mon petit 11"!
> 
> http://www.nextway.ch/product_info.php/products_id/15042
> 
> ...



c'est un peu dans le style de ma sacoche, sauf que ma sacoche est moins chère et je pense qu'on peut mettre plus de trucs


----------



## Mr Chen (1 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> c'est un peu dans le style de ma sacoche, sauf que ma sacoche est moins chère et je pense qu'on peut mettre plus de trucs



Je ne l'ai pas trouvé en suisse et ça m'aurait fait bien plus cher avec le frais de port et de douane.. 

Mais il me plaisait également.


----------



## pitou_92 (1 Novembre 2010)

Mr Chen a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas trouvé en suisse et ça m'aurait fait bien plus cher avec le frais de port et de douane..
> 
> Mais il me plaisait également.


sa fait combien 47 francs suisses en euros??


----------



## blackmizou (2 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> sa fait combien 47 francs suisses en euros??



Dans les 30..


----------



## pitou_92 (2 Novembre 2010)

blackmizou a dit:


> Dans les 30..



moi je pensais que sa faisait dans les 50-60 euros!


----------



## nokiwi (2 Novembre 2010)

Ah bah non, l'EUR/CHF est en ce moment à peu près égal à l'EUR/USD...​


----------



## Mr Chen (2 Novembre 2010)

Il faut facilement compter 15 euro de plus pour les douanes et 10 pour les taxes. 

Et j'ai déjà un sac alors..


----------



## pitou_92 (2 Novembre 2010)

Mr Chen a dit:


> Il faut facilement compter 15 euro de plus pour les douanes et 10 pour les taxes.
> 
> Et j'ai déjà un sac alors..



je pense prendre une housse larobe après!


----------



## nokiwi (2 Novembre 2010)

Moi j'aime bien les Fabrix Cases.

http://www.fabrixcases.com/products/11"-macbook-air

Y a-t-il un risque de douane?​


----------



## pitou_92 (2 Novembre 2010)

nokiwi a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien les Fabrix Cases.
> 
> http://www.fabrixcases.com/products/11"-macbook-air
> 
> Y a-t-il un risque de douane?​



moi aussi, je les aime bien celles la, mais je pense que sa fait chère pour une housse!
en plus est ce qu'elle protège bien??


----------



## Calie (2 Novembre 2010)

Mr Chen a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas trouvé en suisse et ça m'aurait fait bien plus cher avec le frais de port et de douane..
> 
> Mais il me plaisait également.



Bonjour Mr Chen. Ravie de voir qu'il y a au moins un compatriote sur ce site (je suis du Valais). Dis-moi, tu as commandé ton macbook sur l'apple store ? Parce que j'aimerais bien le voir en vrai en magasin mais je ne sais pas quand et où ils seront en stock à part dans un apple store (trop loin pour moi !).

Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Mr Chen (2 Novembre 2010)

Calie a dit:


> Bonjour Mr Chen. Ravie de voir qu'il y a au moins un compatriote sur ce site (je suis du Valais). Dis-moi, tu as commandé ton macbook sur l'apple store ? Parce que j'aimerais bien le voir en vrai en magasin mais je ne sais pas quand et où ils seront en stock à part dans un apple store (trop loin pour moi !).
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse.



Bonjour 

Oui, je l'ai acheté sur l'apple store en prix suisse. J'écris avec en ce moment et il est vraiment magnifique!!!!

Essaye peut-être dans un Manor ou un autre grand magasin avec les produits. Mais je ne peux pas dire quand il y'en aura de disponible :/


----------



## Calie (5 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse. Je l'ai finalement vu et testé hier chez manor (et comme ils font le 10% ces temps le prix était plutôt intéressant). Mais je l'ai finalement commandé sur le store par téléphone et je l'ai eu à -12%. Reste plus qu'à le recevoir maintenant et à trouver une housse. Celle que tu as repéré chez nextway (en plus leur dépôt est tout près de chez moi, faut juste qu'ils en aient de nouveau en stock).


----------



## pitou_92 (5 Novembre 2010)

ma petite sacoche housse est vraiment bien, elle proyège bien et en plus, je peux emporter pleins de trucs avec dedans...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Novembre 2010)

Hi,

Peux-t-on utiliser l'ancienne housse de chez Be.Ez qui correspondait au précédent MBA ? 

Ils ont la même taille sauf en épaisseur le nouveau fait 1,7 mm et le précédent 1,94 donc pas de souci ?

Ca m'étonne que Be.Ez sorte une nouvelle housse...


----------



## Calie (6 Novembre 2010)

Mr Chen a dit:


> Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé pour mon petit 11"!
> 
> http://www.nextway.ch/product_info.php/products_id/15042
> 
> ...



Pfff t'as vu, elle vient de passer à 63.- :hein::hein:
Ils abusent là ! Et annoncée dispo à partir du 25.11...


----------



## Viablub (6 Novembre 2010)

Pour ceux qui cherchent encore une housse, il y en a une vingtaine sur ce site: 
http://www.gearzap.com/macbook-accessories/macbook-cases/macbook-air-11-cases.html

Sinon on peut précommander la housse Radtech pour une expédition le 20/10.


----------



## pitou_92 (7 Novembre 2010)

Viablub a dit:


> Pour ceux qui cherchent encore une housse, il y en a une vingtaine sur ce site:
> http://www.gearzap.com/macbook-accessories/macbook-cases/macbook-air-11-cases.html
> 
> Sinon on peut précommander la housse Radtech pour une expédition le 20/10.



je me prendrais bien la hello kiti


----------



## Mr Chen (8 Novembre 2010)

Calie a dit:


> Pfff t'as vu, elle vient de passer à 63.- :hein::hein:
> Ils abusent là ! Et annoncée dispo à partir du 25.11...



Je l'ai payé au prix que j'ai reçu dans le mail, donc 55. 

A mon avis, ils doivent avoir du succès avec cette housse, alors ils ont augmenté les prix.

Mais ça commence à faire cher c'est vrai..


----------



## baiona40 (8 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> moi aussi, je les aime bien celles la, mais je pense que sa fait chère pour une housse!
> en plus est ce qu'elle protège bien??



en tous cas, elle est classe....
quelqu'un l'a-t-il déja acheté?http://www.fabrixcases.com/products/11"-macbook-air


----------



## nokiwi (8 Novembre 2010)

Est ce que le statut "Completed" chez Fabrix Cases signifie que la housse est expédiée?

Ça fait une semaine que le statut ne bouge pas, n'est pas "Shipped", du coup je me demande s'il y a un problème.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## fanfthones (16 Novembre 2010)

Finalement qui à trouvé des housses dispos pour le MBA 11" ?
Pour le moment il n'y à rien à priori non ?


----------



## Calie (16 Novembre 2010)

J'en ai trouvé une sympa un peu par hasard. Elle n'est pas affichée comme dédiée au macbook air 11'' mais lui va à ravir. C'est une Tucano second skin colore. Elle existe en plusieurs couleurs. Elle est fine et discrète et j'aime beaucoup les petits rabats à l'intérieur qui maintiennent le portable et empêchent la fermeture éclair de frotter sur les bords. Je la trouve parfaite et elle n'était pas chère du tout (payée 26.90 en francs suisses ce qui fait à peu près 20 euros).

Voici quelques photos (si ça marche !) :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nokiwi (16 Novembre 2010)

J'ai reçu la Silver Shade de Fabrix Cases. 

http://www.fabrixcases.com/products/11"-macbook-air 

Pas mal ! 

Ils sont juste un peu cher et un peu long à livrer (3 semaines).


----------



## bolei (17 Novembre 2010)

nokiwi a dit:


> J'ai reçu la Silver Shade de Fabrix Cases.
> 
> http://www.fabrixcases.com/products/11"-macbook-air
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Tu peux nous faire une photo ? Le mba ne flotte pas dedans ? 

Merci


----------



## nokiwi (17 Novembre 2010)

Non, c'est parfaitement adapté.


----------



## bolei (17 Novembre 2010)

nokiwi a dit:


> Non, c'est parfaitement adapté.



Ok merci 



Calie a dit:


> J'en ai trouvé une sympa un peu par hasard. Elle n'est pas affichée comme dédiée au macbook air 11'' mais lui va à ravir. C'est une Tucano second skin colore. Elle existe en plusieurs couleurs. Elle est fine et discrète et j'aime beaucoup les petits rabats à l'intérieur qui maintiennent le portable et empêchent la fermeture éclair de frotter sur les bords. Je la trouve parfaite et elle n'était pas chère du tout (payée 26.90 en francs suisses ce qui fait à peu près 20 euros).
> 
> Voici quelques photos (si ça marche !) :
> 
> ...



Meme question, le mba ne flotte pas ? 

Merci


----------



## Calie (17 Novembre 2010)

Il ne flotte pas du tout non. La housse est presque même un tout petit poil plus petite que le mba mais elle est extensible et va parfaitement !


----------



## plaj (17 Novembre 2010)

bolei a dit:


> Ok merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Où peut on trouver cette housse en France ?

Merci


----------



## bolei (17 Novembre 2010)

plaj a dit:


> Où peut on trouver cette housse en France ?
> 
> Merci



Je viens de l'acheter a Darty !


----------



## pitou_92 (19 Novembre 2010)

je pense que je vais macheter une housse chez iclg demain, car ils font 10%:rateau:


----------



## Resu (21 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une housse pour Macbook Air 13" qui est réellement faîte pour le nouveau modèle. En effet les Be.ez pour Macbook Air sont bien trop grandes (on peut y faire rentrer un MPB 13" :rateau.

J'ai lu les pages précédentes et je me suis renseigné sur le quasi "sur-mesure": Fabrix case, Colcasac ou ma préférée ici: http://www.etsy.com/listing/62282392/13-inch-laptop-sleeve-hampshire-for-your?ref=sr_gallery_31&ga_search_query=macbook+air&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=0&order=price_desc&includes%5B0%5D=tags&includes%5B1%5D=title&filter%5B0%5D=handmade
Néanmoins toutes ces offres restent bien plus onéreuses qu'une be.ez ou incase classiques.

Avez-vous d'autres idées ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Emiya (21 Novembre 2010)

Pour ma part, j'ai la "Neoprene Sleeve Plus for MacBook Air" de InCase et elle ne peut mouler plus mon MBA 13" 2010.

Un MacBook Pro ne pourra jamais rentrer dedans il a de trop grosse fesses. 

Pour ce qui est de l'encombrement, le MBA dans sa housse est un peu moins épais que 2 blu-ray superposés (coté le plus épais du MBA).


----------



## Sklad. (22 Novembre 2010)

Resu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche une housse pour Macbook Air 13" qui est réellement faîte pour le nouveau modèle. En effet les Be.ez pour Macbook Air sont bien trop grandes (on peut y faire rentrer un MPB 13" :rateau.



Bonjour,
Es-tu sûr de ce que tu avance ? Car je souhaites acheter une be.ez pour mon macbook air 13", et ce que tu dis m'étonnes... Tu as bien testé avec une housse spécifique pour le air (avec donc la fermeture éclair sur le "coté") ??? Car j'aimerais savoir si elle conviendrais avant de la commander...
Merci, et bonne journée !


----------



## Resu (22 Novembre 2010)

Sklad. a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Es-tu sûr de ce que tu avance ? Car je souhaites acheter une be.ez pour mon macbook air 13", et ce que tu dis m'étonnes... Tu as bien testé avec une housse spécifique pour le air (avec donc la fermeture éclair sur le "coté") ??? Car j'aimerais savoir si elle conviendrais avant de la commander...
> Merci, et bonne journée !


 
C'est les echos que j'ai eu sur internet car la be.ez Air était à la base pour le Macbook Air ancien modèle (qui est donc plus large). Après je n'ai pas testé réellement la house, je n'ai pas envie de dépenser 30&#8364; pour rien .




@ Emiya

Ton message est exactement ce que je cherchais ! merci beaucoup 
Tu l'as acheté où ta housse au passage ?

Edit:
Finalement je viens d'acheter l'Incase sur ebay UK pour 27,59&#8364; fdp in 
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310213901078


----------



## cvanquick (22 Novembre 2010)

tout pareil.

ce sera parfait pour le boulot et la maison et dans le sac photo.


----------



## blorem (22 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir, je voulais savoir si "LArobe pour Netbook et MacBook Air 11'6" était bien adaptée au MacBook air 11'6 et si il ne flotte pas dedans ?

http://www.fnac.com/Be-ez-LArobe-pour-Netbook-et-MacBook-Air-11-6-BlacketWhite/a2734326/w-4

Merci


----------



## F118I4 (23 Novembre 2010)

blorem a dit:


> Bonsoir, je voulais savoir si "LArobe pour Netbook et MacBook Air 11'6" était bien adaptée au MacBook air 11'6 et si il ne flotte pas dedans ?
> 
> http://www.fnac.com/Be-ez-LArobe-pour-Netbook-et-MacBook-Air-11-6-BlacketWhite/a2734326/w-4
> 
> Merci


Pas adapté au MBA, elle est adapté au netbook mais compatible MBA 11pouces;
Il faut attendre la robe Air 11 pouces qui doit sortir cette semaine!


----------



## blorem (26 Novembre 2010)

nokiwi a dit:


> J'ai reçu la Silver Shade de Fabrix Cases.
> 
> http://www.fabrixcases.com/products/11"-macbook-air
> 
> ...



Salut, aurais-tu quelques photos avec le MBA 11" à l'intérieur et les dimensions de la pochette ? (pas trouvé sur le site)


----------



## fabiem (28 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Merci pour ce recensement de house qui m'a bien aidé.
Je viens de commander une housse fabrix cases pour mon MBA13' lui aussi en commande.
C'est cher mais original...
...parce qu'il le vaut bien


----------



## nokiwi (28 Novembre 2010)

blorem a dit:


> Salut, aurais-tu quelques photos avec le MBA 11" à l'intérieur et les dimensions de la pochette ? (pas trouvé sur le site)


----------



## esam74 (28 Novembre 2010)

en gros c'est une pochette pour ordi 11pouces normaux et le Air flotte dedans?!


----------



## nokiwi (28 Novembre 2010)

Mais pas du tout elle est sure mesure pour le Macbook Air 11 pouces !

C'est marqué sur le site de Fabrix Cases !!!!!!!!!

Faut lire.

Quand tu regardes les photos que j'ai prises t'as l'impression que le Macbook flotte ?!? lol


----------



## iSchamber (29 Novembre 2010)

J'avais personnellement pris une LaRobe pour netbook 11,6", mais je viens de me recommander une LaRobe spéciale pour le Air 11,6".
Bien que pour la première il ne flotte pas trop dedans, je préfère en prendre une plus ajustée, et avec ouverture transversale ...
(Voir les dimensions des deux versions sur le site be-ez)


----------



## blorem (29 Novembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup Nokiwi, c'est très sympa de ta part !


----------



## F118I4 (30 Novembre 2010)

voilà j' ai reçu la housse La Robe AIR 11" chic marine acheté chez accessandgo:





















Elle est parfaite pour mon MBA: fine (le MBA ne nage pas dedans), jolie et solide.


----------



## AnnC21 (30 Novembre 2010)

Sklad. a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Es-tu sûr de ce que tu avance ? Car je souhaites acheter une be.ez pour mon macbook air 13", et ce que tu dis m'étonnes... Tu as bien testé avec une housse spécifique pour le air (avec donc la fermeture éclair sur le "coté") ??? Car j'aimerais savoir si elle conviendrais avant de la commander...
> Merci, et bonne journée !



Je confirme, enfin tout du moins pour ce qui concerne le fait que la laRobe MBA 13" de be.ez est "parfaite" pour un MPB13" qui est bien ajusté dedans... c'est ce que j'ai, et j'imagine qu'effectivement le nouveau MBA flotterait un chouilla dedans.


----------



## Gaspoute (30 Novembre 2010)

Jolie!  Tu l'as commandée ou?


----------



## nokiwi (30 Novembre 2010)

Je trouve ça assez moche, et surtout pas classe du tout.

Chacun ses gouts


----------



## iSchamber (30 Novembre 2010)

J'ai pris la même en Allure noir ... J'attends ! Elle a l'air d'être pas mal du tout ... Et classe en plus !


----------



## esam74 (30 Novembre 2010)

@nokiwi: bin oui.
Et c'est pour ça que j'ai dit ça, pas parce que j'ai pas bien lu.
Je la trouve belle cela dit.


----------



## nokiwi (1 Décembre 2010)

esam74 a dit:


> @nokiwi: bin oui.
> Et c'est pour ça que j'ai dit ça, pas parce que j'ai pas bien lu.
> Je la trouve belle cela dit.



Je comprends pas ce que tu dis.

Bin oui quoi?


----------



## corloane (1 Décembre 2010)

Moi je me demande si la finesse du MBA ne le destine pas à être protégé par une simple chemise en carton ou Plastique, entre quelques documents, un peu comme le coup de l'enveloppe../


----------



## hellbola (1 Décembre 2010)

Moi pour mon mbp 13" j'ai celle ci:
http://static.letsbuyit.com/filer/i...op-sleeves-12-13-housse-de-prot-21307752.jpeg

Très costaud, très épaisse, l'intérieur est anti dérapant et les "bosses" sur les cotés sont parfait pour amortir le portable si vous êtes comme moi à le transporter dans un sac à dos


----------



## kriscus (1 Décembre 2010)

blorem a dit:


> Bonsoir, je voulais savoir si "LArobe pour Netbook et MacBook Air 11'6" était bien adaptée au MacBook air 11'6 et si il ne flotte pas dedans ?
> 
> http://www.fnac.com/Be-ez-LArobe-pour-Netbook-et-MacBook-Air-11-6-BlacketWhite/a2734326/w-4
> 
> Merci



Franchement j'ai cette housse là avec un MBA 11" et c'est suffisamment ajusté. Il ne flotte pas à l'intérieur. Seule la profondeur est un peu plus grande que le MBA. A mon avis il n'y aucun risque d'endommager le mac avec une telle housse, d'autant plus qu'il n'y aucune pièce mécanique dans un MBA.


----------



## iSchamber (1 Décembre 2010)

blorem a dit:


> Bonsoir, je voulais savoir si "LArobe pour Netbook et MacBook Air 11'6" était bien adaptée au MacBook air 11'6 et si il ne flotte pas dedans ?
> 
> http://www.fnac.com/Be-ez-LArobe-pour-Netbook-et-MacBook-Air-11-6-BlacketWhite/a2734326/w-4
> 
> Merci



Bonsoir, si tu es intéressé, je vends la mienne achetée il y a un mois ...


----------



## Mr Chen (2 Décembre 2010)

L'allure Moka me plaît bien.

Mais rupture de stock également...


----------



## blorem (2 Décembre 2010)

nokiwi a dit:


> Je trouve ça assez moche, et surtout pas classe du tout.
> 
> Chacun ses gouts



Tu es satisfait de ta Silver Shade Nokiwi ?


----------



## nokiwi (3 Décembre 2010)

Très !


----------



## blorem (3 Décembre 2010)

D'ac 
Je pense que je vais la prendre aussi, c'est celle qui me satisfait le plus dans ce que j'ai vu pour l'instant. Les seules choses qui me faisait hésiter c'était les dimensions qui me paraissaient un peu grandes sans trop épouser les formes du MBA mais ta photo me rassure, et la fermeture en scratch alors que je préfère plutôt en fermeture éclair. Mais ça m'a l'air de la bonne qualité


----------



## spike33127 (5 Décembre 2010)

J'ai finalement pris une housse Incase rouge bordeaux pour mon nouveau MBA 13" 

commandé sur ebay pour env 27 fdpin 







ici : Ebay incase MBA

je vous ferait des photo pour voir ce que sa donne !


----------



## sclicer (5 Décembre 2010)

Vous sauriez où je pourrais trouver une sac fin ou porte document pour le mba13" ?


----------



## Valmente (6 Décembre 2010)

spike33127 a dit:


> J'ai finalement pris une housse Incase rouge bordeaux pour mon nouveau MBA 13"
> 
> commandé sur ebay pour env 27 fdpin
> 
> ...



la livraison se fait par la poste ou un livreur ? il est prévu quel délai, STP ?


----------



## macmini64 (6 Décembre 2010)

vous savez où on peut la trouver cette incase

parce que moi ebay il dit qu'il connait mon mail, or il ne m'envoie pas de pass, et j'ai jamais eu de compte

c'est grave ebay il dit te connaitre, il te demande ton mail pour envoi du pass, et jamais il te le donne, ce qui prouve bien au final que je n'ai jamais été inscrit

donc commande bloquée betement .. je peux pas remplir les champs, parce que cet andouille de bot, reconnait mon mail et en fait non, puisque ça bloque tout

combien de ventes ils perdent comme ça :mouais:


----------



## corloane (6 Décembre 2010)

spike33127 a dit:


> J'ai finalement pris une housse Incase rouge bordeaux pour mon nouveau MBA 13"
> 
> commandé sur ebay pour env 27 fdpin
> 
> ...



J'ai toujours été satisfait des produits incase, ils ont un petit plus dans la finition et les matériaux qui les rendent supérieurs... C'est pour le New MBA13? Vous savez s'ils ont déjà sorti quelque chose pour le 11?


----------



## BenH (6 Décembre 2010)

Réception ce matin de ma housse achetée sur le net chez Waterfield Designs. Elle est superbe et épouse parfaitement mon Macbook Air 11". Pour plus d'infos, rendez-vous sur leur site à l'adresse suivante: www.sfbags.com


----------



## macmini64 (6 Décembre 2010)

corloane a dit:


> J'ai toujours été satisfait des produits incase, ils ont un petit plus dans la finition et les matériaux qui les rendent supérieurs... C'est pour le New MBA13? Vous savez s'ils ont déjà sorti quelque chose pour le 11?



Et vous savez où on peut la commander ailleurs que sur eBay ? merci


----------



## spike33127 (6 Décembre 2010)

> la livraison se fait par la poste ou un livreur ? il est prévu quel délai, STP ?



je ne sais pas surement par la poste . j'ai commandé mercredi soir et je n'ai pas encore de nouvelles 



> J'ai toujours été satisfait des produits incase, ils ont un petit plus dans la finition et les matériaux qui les rendent supérieurs... C'est pour le New MBA13? Vous savez s'ils ont déjà sorti quelque chose pour le 11?



je pense que c'est pour l'ancien , un peut comme la housse larobe pour le 13" . il n'y a pas beaucoup de changement dans les tailles . je ferait des photo pour voir comment sa rentre 

sinon rien pour le 11" chez incase pour l'instant


----------



## macmini64 (6 Décembre 2010)

mercredi dernier et tu ne l'as pas encore reçu ? 

c'est long :mouais:

dire que j'ai finalement réussi à commander (en créant un autre mail)... j'aurai dû m'abstenir 

finalement c'était un signe qu'ebay m'embete :rose:


ps : 1 c'est par la poste vu le prix des frais de livraison / 2 le délais c'est peut être à cause des intempéries / 3 c'est à priori pour le nouvel MBair, vu que le store de London est le seul à la vendre à l'heure actuelle


----------



## Alex151290 (6 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je vais certainement acheter une housse Tucano mais j'ai une question avant d'acheter : 
Je pense d'ailleurs que pour cette question, la marque importe peu..

Quelle est la différence entre Néoprène et microfibre ? 

Néoprène = mou comme les tenues de plongé ?

Microfibre = hormis l'aspect velours sur les photos, je ne vois pas ce que c'est ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pierre H (6 Décembre 2010)

F118I4 a dit:


> voilà j' ai reçu la housse La Robe AIR 11" chic marine acheté chez accessandgo:
> Elle est parfaite pour mon MBA: fine (le MBA ne nage pas dedans), jolie et solide.



Très jolie et simple. Question idiote, c'est du "made in China" comme toujours ?




iSchamber a dit:


> Bonsoir, si tu es intéressé, je vends la mienne achetée il y a un mois ...



Pourquoi tu la vends ? Elle est pas bien ? A la rigueur fais moi signe par MP...


----------



## spike33127 (6 Décembre 2010)

voila une video de la incase que j'ai trouvé sur le net , sa permet de voir le systeme de rabat sans zip ( par rapport au larobe ) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQXeWM-WJ3w

EDIT : c'est le nouveau mba qui rentre dedans


----------



## macmini64 (7 Décembre 2010)

spike33127 a dit:


> voila une video de la incase que j'ai trouvé sur le net , sa permet de voir le systeme de rabat sans zip ( par rapport au larobe )
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQXeWM-WJ3w
> 
> EDIT : c'est le nouveau mba qui rentre dedans



tu ne me lis pas du tout apparement (tu me snobes :rose: ... je pue le paté ?)

alors je requote quelqu'un qui l'avait dit bien avant nous 2



Emiya a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai la "Neoprene Sleeve Plus for MacBook Air" de InCase et elle ne peut mouler plus mon MBA 13" 2010.
> 
> Un MacBook Pro ne pourra jamais rentrer dedans il a de trop grosse fesses.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'encombrement, le MBA dans sa housse est un peu moins épais que 2 blu-ray superposés (coté le plus épais du MBA).




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h38 ----------




Alex151290 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je vais certainement acheter une housse Tucano mais j'ai une question avant d'acheter :
> Je pense d'ailleurs que pour cette question, la marque importe peu..
> ...



pour te donner une idée 

mon canapé est en microfibre, c'est moins cher que le cuir, c'est un tissus spécial très fin
mais c'est pas du simili cuir (faux cuir) low cost
le micro fibre est plus chaleureux et plus doux d'aspect, plus cocoon et ça joue un peu plus avec la lumière (reflet)

le néoprene c'est en dessous du micro qui est en dessous du cuir :love:

je dis ça en tout honneteté puisque j'ai commandé l'incase qui est en néoprene


----------



## Alex151290 (8 Décembre 2010)

Merci Macmini64 !  Pas mal l'exemple du canapé   Donc une housse microfibre protège autant qu'une housse néoprène ? C'est juste l'aspect qui est supérieur ?  Merci


----------



## macmini64 (8 Décembre 2010)

niveau rayure pour sûr c'est plus doux que le néoprene, c'est un micro tissus tout doux pour bébé 
par contre niveau etancheité, pas sûr, tu veux que je fasse le test sur mon canapé ? :mouais: 

bon voila, avec du café  je viens de voir, en fait ça perle, et ça coule à coté
mais avec beaucoup de liquide qui coulerait à flot, ça traverse, ma main à couper
(me faudrait éventrer le toît un jour de pluie, mais c'est pas du tout "waff complaisant" pour ma femme ça :love

pour ça le néoprene est quelque peu plus étanche, mais ils faisaient pas le canapé néoprene ...


----------



## Alex151290 (8 Décembre 2010)

Ah ces femmes....  toujours là pour brider nos petites folies... 

Cela dit y'a peut être un marché à developper du canapé en néoprène 

Trève de plaisanterie, merci je vais donc m'orienter le tissus pour bébé en microfibre pour mon nouveau bébé


----------



## macmini64 (9 Décembre 2010)

Un gros grain aussi à la place du petit pois... Au moins toi t'as le sens de l'humour (t'es de mac4ever  tu t'es perdu  comme moi :rateau

Je viens tout juste de recevoir mon bébé à moi (MBA 13"), UPS a livré hier mercredi le 8, comme dit, à l'heure quoi, cool, mais j'ai pas encore reçu the housse, ça craint


----------



## Alex151290 (9 Décembre 2010)

Bah oui il faut avoir de l'humour dans ce monde de brutes   Moi, MBA 13" commandé hier, tout comme la tucano secondskin microfibre. Mais je crains de recevoir l'ordi avant la housse également ...  J'ai hate !!! Un vrai gosse


----------



## Membre supprimé 163597 (10 Décembre 2010)

Bon voilà étant dans une période vestimentaire plutôt chocolat, j'ai craqué sur Larobe air moka histoire d'être assortis.


----------



## macmini64 (10 Décembre 2010)

pas mal


----------



## spike33127 (11 Décembre 2010)

J'attend toujours ma Incase pour les new mba 2010 moi , le vendeur me la expédié le 2 décembre mais c'est le bazar le royaume uni avec les fêtes de fin d'année donc sa met du temps pour arriver 

voila encore une video pour voir ce que sa donne en attendant : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc2Zb4b6uQU


----------



## corloane (11 Décembre 2010)

spike33127 a dit:


> J'attend toujours ma Incase pour les new mba 2010 moi , le vendeur me la expédié le 2 décembre mais c'est le bazar le royaume uni avec les fêtes de fin d'année donc sa met du temps pour arriver
> 
> voila encore une video pour voir ce que sa donne en attendant : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc2Zb4b6uQU



Ça a l'air Pas mal même si apparemment cela laisse une bande non protégées, certainement le prix à payer pour être aussi plat, fin et sans fermeture éclair...


----------



## iSchamber (11 Décembre 2010)

Nayver a dit:


> Bon voilà étant dans une période vestimentaire plutôt chocolat, j'ai craqué sur Larobe air moka histoire d'être assortis.



J'ai reçu la mienne en version black, très bien finie !

Maintenant, je cherche un sac à dos nomade, assez compact genre pour un MAB 11" et son chargeur ... Je fouine sur la toile depuis trois jours sans succès.
J'ai acheté le incase de l'Apple Store (dans accessoires pour MBA 11") .... que je leur retourne. Trop IMMENSE !!!


----------



## spike33127 (11 Décembre 2010)

corloane a dit:


> Ça a l'air Pas mal même si apparemment cela laisse une bande non protégées, certainement le prix à payer pour être aussi plat, fin et sans fermeture éclair...



Il explique justement que la housse est très sérré au début ce qui empêche la bonne fermeture de la housse , elle se fait au MBA au fur et a mesure et l'ouverture ce resserre


----------



## Pierre H (11 Décembre 2010)

J'ai vu sur le site de Tucano qu'ils proposent une housse pour le MBA 11". Comme j'ai une 17" depuis des années, que c'est de la bonne came - et en plus c'est pas made in China - j'aimerais bien trouver la petite. Quelqu'un a une adresse sur Paris ? Sur le web ?


----------



## macmini64 (11 Décembre 2010)

spike33127 a dit:


> *J'attend toujours ma Incase pour les new mba 2010 moi , le vendeur me la expédié le 2 décembre mais c'est le bazar le royaume uni avec les fêtes de fin d'année donc sa met du temps pour arriver*
> 
> voila encore une video pour voir ce que sa donne en attendant : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc2Zb4b6uQU



Merci de ne pas répondre à mes MP 
Au moins tu laches l'info ici 


J'ai toujours pas compris où est ton probleme avec moi


----------



## corloane (11 Décembre 2010)

Pierre H a dit:


> J'ai vu sur le site de Tucano qu'ils proposent une housse pour le MBA 11". Comme j'ai une 17" depuis des années, que c'est de la bonne came - et en plus c'est pas made in China - j'aimerais bien trouver la petite. Quelqu'un a une adresse sur Paris ? Sur le web ?



Moi j'ai commandé une Tucano color, j'avais pourtant lu ici quelques pages avant que c'était compatible avec l'air, pas du tout, je la renvoie  aussitôt pour m'en procurer une faite pour la machine...


----------



## spike33127 (11 Décembre 2010)

macmini64 a dit:


> Merci de ne pas répondre à mes MP
> Au moins tu laches l'info ici
> 
> 
> J'ai toujours pas compris où est ton probleme avec moi



Encore désolé pour avoir zappé les MP que tu m'a envoyé  j'ai pas vu les notification sur ma page 

c'est fait maintenant !


----------



## bilal.robin (12 Décembre 2010)

nokiwi a dit:


>



Salut,ca donne quoi avec le chargeur dans la pochette externe?
ça n'épaissit pas trop?merci d'avance


----------



## Pierre H (12 Décembre 2010)

corloane a dit:


> Moi j'ai commandé une Tucano color, j'avais pourtant lu ici quelques pages avant que c'était compatible avec l'air, pas du tout, je la renvoie  aussitôt pour m'en procurer une faite pour la machine...



Tu l'avais commandée directement chez eux ?


----------



## macmini64 (13 Décembre 2010)

spike33127 a dit:


> Encore désolé pour avoir zappé les MP que tu m'a envoyé  j'ai pas vu les notification sur ma page
> 
> c'est fait maintenant !


----------



## corloane (13 Décembre 2010)

Pierre H a dit:


> Tu l'avais commandée directement chez eux ?



Non, chez Amazone, pas cher : 13, mais oubliez, je la renvoie, c'est pas fait pour...


----------



## Pierre H (13 Décembre 2010)

corloane a dit:


> Non, chez Amazone, pas cher : 13, mais oubliez, je la renvoie, c'est pas fait pour...



Merci, je vais attendre que la Tucano spéciale MacBook Air 11" soit dispo alors.


----------



## corloane (13 Décembre 2010)

Oui, il vaut mieux attendre, moi j'opterais plus pour l'Incase si elle sort un jour


----------



## FredGG (14 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour le MBA 13, il y a aussi "La robe air Black Addict" de be.ez, spécialement designée pour les dimensions du 13'.

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où on peut la trouver ?

Fred


----------



## Membre supprimé 163597 (14 Décembre 2010)

Regarde celle que j'ai mise plus haut, la Moka, c'est exactement la même pour le Air. Je l'ai commandé sur Amazon.

http://www.amazon.fr/Be-ez-robe-pou...1_7?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1292342728&sr=1-7


----------



## FredGG (14 Décembre 2010)

Parfait, merci Nayver !


----------



## blorem (16 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, est-ce que quelqu'un a acheté ce modèle pour avoir un retour ? C'est la 
*Booq Viper hardcase pour MBA 11"*


----------



## macminiuser (16 Décembre 2010)

Je viens de recevoir l'incase rouge bordeaux 

il aura fallu 8jours au type d'eBAY pour me la livrer


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

Moi j'attend une de ce style chez Incase  => http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/protective-sleeve-deluxe-cl57564/1


----------



## fabiem (17 Décembre 2010)

bilal.robin a dit:


> Salut,ca donne quoi avec le chargeur dans la pochette externe?
> ça n'épaissit pas trop?merci d'avance



Je viens de recevoir la mienne et je ne pense pas qu'il soit judicieux de mettre le chargeur dans la poche externe. Cela épaissi beaucoup, risque de détendre à terme la sacoche.


----------



## spike33127 (17 Décembre 2010)

macminiuser a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir l'incase rouge bordeaux
> 
> il aura fallu 8jours au type d'eBAY pour me la livrer



moi je l'ai toujours pas reçu , cela va faire 15 jours 

tu la trouve comment finalement ? niveau couleur, résistance et finition ?


----------



## spike33127 (17 Décembre 2010)

N'ayant pas réussi a édité mon message précédent , j'en poste un nouveau pour faire la review de la housse qui vient d'arriver .

Donc la voici dans son packaging tout simple , la housse est entouré d'une bande cartonnée Incase et il y a également une mousse rigide a l'interieur pour éviter qu'elle se plie lors du transport .





_Packaging de la housse_





_vide à coté du nouveau Mba 13"_

Elle vraiment les dimensions du nouveau MBA 13" . Je trouve les coutures très propres, discrètes et l'ensemble est vraiment très bien fini . 
On a trois petit logos incase sur la pochette : deux à l'exterieur et un à l'interieur. 





_logo INCASE et feutrine intérieur_

Le macbook AIR 13" rentre parfaitement à l'interieur, pas trop petite, ni trop grande et je trouve la matière interieur de la housse et vraiment très doux ( cela resemble à une peluche pour bébé ).

De l'exterieur la housse est plutot classe, pas de fermeture zip comme la BE.ez sa reste très rectangulaire. Elle ne ferme pas complètement au début mais elle se "fait" petit à petit au MBA





_Insertion du portable _





_Macbook air avec la housse incase_

voila , si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas


----------



## Pierre H (17 Décembre 2010)

spike33127 a dit:


> voila , si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas



Oui : c'est "made in China" sur l'étiquette la plus cachée ou c'est ailleurs ?


----------



## spike33127 (17 Décembre 2010)

rien sur la housse , c'est marqué sur le carton noir de l'emballage


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2010)

@spike33127 C'est assez mou en haut pour sortir le MacBook rapidement ???


----------



## spike33127 (18 Décembre 2010)

c'est un coup à prendre, on ne peut pas dire que ce soir rapide , mais c'est simple une fois que l'on à le coup de main ( c'est assez dur à enlever et a mettre au debut ) 

en comparaison avec la be.ez , je préfère ce système pour l'esthétique mais c'est vrai que les fermetures eclair des BE.ez sont pratiques


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2010)

Ok ok, bon il faut quand même que j'attende un modèle 11" :/


----------



## corloane (19 Décembre 2010)

JiX91 a dit:


> Ok ok, bon il faut quand même que j'attende un modèle 11" :/


 
Modèle 11' noir acheté hier à l'Apple Store Opéra


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2010)

Ok merci de l'infos car à Vélizy 2 il y a aucune housse pour le 11" :/


----------



## corloane (19 Décembre 2010)

JiX91 a dit:


> Ok merci de l'infos car à Vélizy 2 il y a aucune housse pour le 11" :/



Une heureuse surprise pour moi, je ne pensais pas qu'elle existait en 11', les Apple Stores semblent avoir très vite (en exclu?) les nouveaux produits


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)

Bon j'irais faire un tour à Paris, mais sur le site Incase elle n'y est pas c'est bizarre :/, tu peut me donner la référence stp ???


----------



## corloane (20 Décembre 2010)

JiX91 a dit:


> Bon j'irais faire un tour à Paris, mais sur le site Incase elle n'y est pas c'est bizarre :/, tu peut me donner la référence stp ???



J'ai jeté l'emballage mais c'est en tous points la même que ci-dessus pour le 13' j'avais regardé sur le site incase et elle n'y était pas non plus et j'ai été vachement surpris (et heureux mais 39 quand même ) certainement que le site n'a pas été réactualisé et que l'Apple store bénéficie d'exclusivités (ils sont assez pourvus en Incase qui est une super marque, beaucoup plus classe que Be.z


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)

Ok dommage, je vais chercher sur le net si je la trouve.


----------



## Pierre H (20 Décembre 2010)

corloane a dit:


> Une heureuse surprise pour moi, je ne pensais pas qu'elle existait en 11', les Apple Stores semblent avoir très vite (en exclu?) les nouveaux produits



Cool pour toi, au téléphone avec Opéra, ils m'ont dit qu'ils n'avaient pas de housses spéciales 11" et qu'ils les attendaient.


----------



## fatalitas (21 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un connaît-il la housse Paul Smith pour MBA 13''? On se propose de me l'offrir ... je la trouve jolie mais me demandais si elle allait bien au MBA?


----------



## davegmp (22 Décembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2UFjFWlH_Q


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2010)

@davegmp Tu poste ta vidéo partout^^


----------



## OmBreNoiRe (25 Décembre 2010)

JiX91 a dit:


> Bon j'irais faire un tour à Paris, mais sur le site Incase elle n'y est pas c'est bizarre :/, tu peut me donner la référence stp ???



Moi je j'ai trouvé aussi à l'Applestore d'Opéra, j'en ai fait un petit test sur mon blog 
Elle est superbe, je crois qu'il n'y a pas mieux que la incase aujourd'hui pour le macbook air 11" !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)

OmBreNoiRe a dit:


> Moi je j'ai trouvé aussi à l'Applestore d'Opéra, j'en ai fait un petit test sur mon blog
> Elle est superbe, je crois qu'il n'y a pas mieux que la incase aujourd'hui pour le macbook air 11" !



Ton lien fonctionne pas


----------



## OmBreNoiRe (26 Décembre 2010)

JiX91 a dit:


> Ton lien fonctionne pas



Mes DNS sont en cours de mise à jour, il faut réessayer :rateau: (dis moi si ça ne marche toujours pas ça m'intéresse)

EDIT : c'est toujours en cours de mise à jour donc c'est possible que ça déconne encore, mais la situation devrait se normaliser dans les heures qui viennent


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)

C'est bon le lien fonctionne, je veux cette housse


----------



## Pierre H (26 Décembre 2010)

JiX91 a dit:


> C'est bon le lien fonctionne, je veux cette housse



Si ça marche bien le lien, la housse m'aurait branché, mais le Made in China me dérange quand j'ai des choix alternatifs


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)

Sauf que Incase c'est pas de la merde 

Dispo sur le store UK => Lien


----------



## corloane (26 Décembre 2010)

Pierre H a dit:


> Si ça marche bien le lien, la housse m'aurait branché, mais le Made in China me dérange quand j'ai des choix alternatifs



et ton Mac il est made in


----------



## Pierre H (26 Décembre 2010)

corloane a dit:


> et ton Mac il est made in



Je sais, mais comme j'ai dit dans le reste de ma phrase : "quand j'ai des choix alternatifs". Donc pour le Mac c'est mort, mais pour les housses il y a le choix !


----------



## corloane (26 Décembre 2010)

Pierre H a dit:


> Je sais, mais comme j'ai dit dans le reste de ma phrase : "quand j'ai des choix alternatifs". Donc pour le Mac c'est mort, mais pour les housses il y a le choix !



ça dépend ce que tu cherches... dans le genre Incase c'est un peu le best, apres si ça t'amuse d'avoir un truc home made dans un atelier de Brooklin et envoyé par Fedex taxes en sus


----------



## Pierre H (26 Décembre 2010)

corloane a dit:


> ça dépend ce que tu cherches... dans le genre Incase c'est un peu le best, apres si ça t'amuse d'avoir un truc home made dans un atelier de Brooklin et envoyé par Fedex taxes en sus



J'attends de voir les Tucano, j'ai un modèle 17" depuis des années, impec. Et c'est des enfants taïwanais qui l'ont faite, pas des enfants chinois ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)

De toutes façon tout est Made in Asie


----------



## Mr Chen (30 Décembre 2010)

Ma housse est enfin partie du magasin... je devrais le recevoir la semaine prochaine.

Vivement!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

OmBreNoiRe a dit:


> Moi je j'ai trouvé aussi à l'Applestore d'Opéra, j'en ai fait un petit test sur mon blog
> Elle est superbe, je crois qu'il n'y a pas mieux que la incase aujourd'hui pour le macbook air 11" !



Avec le Mac dedans, sa fait combien en épaisseur ???


----------



## OmBreNoiRe (30 Décembre 2010)

JiX91 a dit:


> Avec le Mac dedans, sa fait combien en épaisseur ???




2,2 cm , franchement la housse incase est je pense la housse la plus fine et la plus pratique tout en restant protectrice pour notre précieux


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Ah oué c'est épais :/


----------



## MuffDiver (31 Décembre 2010)

Je réponds au message de Blorem du 16.12.2010:

Je viens de déballer ma housse Book Viper 11" voici quelques photos:

Avec le MBA dedans l'ensemble pèse 1530 grammes pour une épaisseur de 3 cm environs.

C'est plutôt épais pour transporter dans une besace mais pour le porter à la main c'est idéal.

Je suis à disposition si intérêt ou questions,

Loïc


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour ces photos


----------



## OmBreNoiRe (1 Janvier 2011)

JiX91 a dit:


> Ah oué c'est épais :/



Franchement, je vois pas comment faire plus fin... Après c'est plus une housse, là c'est le minimum pour protéger.

Et puis 2,2 cm c'est au point le plus épais, sinon c'est moins...

Bonne année à tous, et puis bonne housse pour 2011 (entre autres choses)


----------



## blorem (1 Janvier 2011)

MuffDiver a dit:


> Je réponds au message de Blorem du 16.12.2010:
> 
> Je viens de déballer ma housse Book Viper 11" voici quelques photos:
> 
> ...



Merci 
J'ai beaucoup hésité mais je l'ai finalement commandé. L'idéal serait d'en avoir deux, une pour le sac et l'autre pour le transporter seul. Vu que je ne pouvais me permettre de prendre qu'une seule housse pour le moment, j'ai donc pris la Book Viper 11, même si elle me paraissait aussi un peu grosse pour le transport avec un sac


----------



## MuffDiver (1 Janvier 2011)

blorem a dit:


> Merci
> J'ai beaucoup hésité mais je l'ai finalement commandé. L'idéal serait d'en avoir deux, une pour le sac et l'autre pour le transporter seul. Vu que je ne pouvais me permettre de prendre qu'une seule housse pour le moment, j'ai donc pris la Book Viper 11, même si elle me paraissait aussi un peu grosse pour le transport avec un sac



Je vous retourne le remerciement: c'est grâce à votre post que j'ai découvert la Viper. J'ai eu le même problème et fait la même réflexion. Pour le moment elle me convient à merveille et j'aime bien cette rigidité, on sent le bébé protégé.

Si ça ne convient vraiment pas pour le transport dans un sac j'opterai peut-être pour la Incase quand elle sera disponible localement sans payer des frais de port depuis UK et sans attendre 3 semaines.

A+


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2011)

OmBreNoiRe a dit:


> Franchement, je vois pas comment faire plus fin... Après c'est plus une housse, là c'est le minimum pour protéger.
> 
> Et puis 2,2 cm c'est au point le plus épais, sinon c'est moins...
> 
> Bonne année à tous, et puis bonne housse pour 2011 (entre autres choses)



Oué mais quand tu le met dans un sac, sa prend de la place :/, donc je vais voir dans un Apple Store avec mon sac sinon je prendrais juste une pochette de protection
=> http://www.radtech.us/Products/SleevzNotebooks.aspx


----------



## blorem (1 Janvier 2011)

MuffDiver a dit:


> Je vous retourne le remerciement: c'est grâce à votre post que j'ai découvert la Viper. J'ai eu le même problème et fait la même réflexion. Pour le moment elle me convient à merveille et j'aime bien cette rigidité, on sent le bébé protégé.
> 
> Si ça ne convient vraiment pas pour le transport dans un sac j'opterai peut-être pour la Incase quand elle sera disponible localement sans payer des frais de port depuis UK et sans attendre 3 semaines.
> 
> A+



Même chose, et j'ai déjà vu des choses pas très chères "au cas ou" qui m'intéressaient, notamment ce que propose la marque CoolBananas : http://shop.cool-bananas.de/index.php?cat=c88_MacBook-Air-11-6-.html


----------



## Mr Chen (5 Janvier 2011)

J'ai également reçu ma Viper.

C'est du solide et la qualité est sympa.

Mais c'est vrai qu'elle est grosse!  Dans mon petit sac, je ne crois pas qu il entre encore. 

Me faut la mousse moka!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour ton retour, moi je vais voir dans un Apple Store demain ou Vendredi pour la house Incase 11" 
EDIT : Le site de la marque viens de le mettre => http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/neoprene-sleeve-cl57801
           Ainsi que l'Apple Store Français => http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H3834ZM/A?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY


----------



## c45tor (6 Janvier 2011)

Si jamais vous avez des adresses où la vyper est dispo, merci de faire tourner  Ou alors si certains d'entre vous en ont une à vendre, je suis preneur


----------



## blorem (6 Janvier 2011)

c45tor a dit:


> Si jamais vous avez des adresses où la vyper est dispo, merci de faire tourner  Ou alors si certains d'entre vous en ont une à vendre, je suis preneur



Je l'ai commandée sur ce site allemand (ils ont d'autres pochettes sympa pour le MBA 11"), j'attends la réception 
https://www.puremac.de/taschen-huel...ves/booq-viper-hardcase-11-black-red/a-28854/


----------



## c45tor (6 Janvier 2011)

blorem a dit:


> Je l'ai commandée sur ce site allemand (ils ont d'autres pochettes sympa pour le MBA 11"), j'attends la réception
> https://www.puremac.de/taschen-huel...ves/booq-viper-hardcase-11-black-red/a-28854/



Merci pour l'info ! C'est vrai que passer par les sites allemands permettent d'économiser sur les frais de port (exorbitants en Suisse ).

Cependant le souci de puremac.de c'est qu'il annonce la Vyper comme disponible alors qu'ils ne l'ont pas en stock et ne savent pas quand ils vont la recevoir :mouais:...


----------



## blorem (6 Janvier 2011)

c45tor a dit:


> Cependant le souci de puremac.de c'est qu'il annonce la Vyper comme disponible alors qu'ils ne l'ont pas en stock et ne savent pas quand ils vont la recevoir :mouais:...



Ah merde 
C'est marqué ou ?


----------



## c45tor (6 Janvier 2011)

Nulle part 

Je leur ai posé la question m'inquiétant de voir mon statut de commande stagner une semaine après la commande alors qu'ils m'avaient assuré pouvoir me livrer dans les 5 jours suivant ma commande.


----------



## blorem (6 Janvier 2011)

c45tor a dit:


> Nulle part
> 
> Je leur ai posé la question m'inquiétant de voir mon statut de commande stagner une semaine après la commande alors qu'ils m'avaient assuré pouvoir me livrer dans les 5 jours suivant ma commande.



:rateau: Ahhh tu m'a fait peur !
Moi aussi ça stagnait, ils devraient me livrer demain normalement


----------



## c45tor (6 Janvier 2011)

blorem a dit:


> :rateau: Ahhh tu m'a fait peur !
> Moi aussi ça stagnait, ils devraient me livrer demain normalement



aïe, je crois qu'on s'est mal compris 

En fait je l'ai vu nulle part (sous-entendu nulle part sur leur site), j'ai été informé de cette non-disponibilité par une personne du service client. Par contre ton statut a évolué toi ? Le mien est le même depuis 2 semaines


----------



## blorem (7 Janvier 2011)

c45tor a dit:


> aïe, je crois qu'on s'est mal compris
> 
> En fait je l'ai vu nulle part (sous-entendu nulle part sur leur site), j'ai été informé de cette non-disponibilité par une personne du service client. Par contre ton statut a évolué toi ? Le mien est le même depuis 2 semaines



Non, y'a toujours marqué préparation de la commande 
Mais en plus j'ai payé..... faut que je les contacte du coup :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)

Je viens d'acheter la fameuse Incase, je posterais les photos dans l'aprem ou ce soir


----------



## blorem (7 Janvier 2011)

JiX91 a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter la fameuse Incase, je posterais les photos dans l'aprem ou ce soir



J'aurais du la prendre sur l'Apple Store avec ma commande tiens, j'aurais pas eu d'emmerdes (mais je crois qu'elle était pas encore dispo)


----------



## corloane (7 Janvier 2011)

contre la claviérisation, excellent produit Radtech reçu aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)

En tout cas à l'Apple Store de Vélizy 2, il y a au moins 10 Houses dans le rayon


----------



## c45tor (7 Janvier 2011)

blorem a dit:


> J'aurais du la prendre sur l'Apple Store avec ma commande tiens, j'aurais pas eu d'emmerdes (mais je crois qu'elle était pas encore dispo)



Ma Vyper vient de partir. La tienne a du partir aussi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)

Voici des photos de la House d'Incase 11" acheté ce midi à l'Apple Store Vélizy 2

House face avant




House face arrière




House avec le Macbook Air 11" dessus




House avec le Macbook Air 11" presque rentrée




House avec le Macbook Air 11"




Épaisseur House avec le Macbook Air 11"





_Photos by iPhone 4_


----------



## c45tor (7 Janvier 2011)

Pour les riches où ceux qui cherchent un aspect professionnel dans une trousse minimaliste :

http://www.lucrin.com/housse-de-protection-pour-macbook-air-11-pouces-p-1867.htm

J'avoue être séduit. Mais 119, un peu cher tout de même pour moi


----------



## renar (12 Janvier 2011)

J'ai opté en décembre pour la housse incase noire sur ebay.
Je tiens à préciser aux gens qui passeraient ici que celles vendues sur ebay sont celles de l'ANCIEN macbook air.

Malgré tout elles sont adapatées au nouveau apparemment (j'ai cru jusqu'il n'y a pas longtemps que c'était la bonne.

Sinon concernant la petite bande nue, ben moi ca a l'air de rester comme ca et de ne pas se faire plus (environ 3 ou 4 mm nu)
Mais pour mon utilisation aucun souci (je l'ai mise dans la sacoche be .ez verticale 13")

Au passage cette sacoche est une merveille !


----------



## iSchamber (12 Janvier 2011)

Ce site http://mac-case.com/ propose de superbes sacoches. Pour info, les sac à dos (que j'attends avec impatience) arrivent bientôt ...


----------



## surfman06 (13 Janvier 2011)

Pour info, et ce sera peut être utile pour quelqu'un, j'utilise que deux sacoches, quelque soit la taille de ceux ci jusqu'à 15". (depuis deux ans 13" uniquement) 

Ma préféré la Brynmore de Mulberry en cuir noir, le zip de la pochette interne me parait cheap, sinon superbe qualité, heureusement vu le prix  (très, très cher - mais quel sacoche) 
Dans dix ans je vous en reparlerai.....

L'autre Ally Capelino en tissu, superbe qualité aussi, le seul hic, la pochette iPhone à l'intérieur, le mec était bourré quand il a pris les dimensions de l'iPhone, c'est bon pour les stylos. (mais l'iPhone non)

En vente sur le Store en ligne.

Pour moi le reste est inutile, quand aux produits Radtech, pas cher super fonctionnel, rien à redire pour ceux que j'ai utilisé, depuis pour chaque nouvel ordi, je prends la protection clavier/écran, qui sert de chiffon dédié à chaque ordi que je possède, livraison rapide, service client ok, des pros.


----------



## c45tor (13 Janvier 2011)

Viper bien reçue aujourd'hui 

Je la teste ce soir en rentrant


----------



## Mr Chen (14 Janvier 2011)

Reçu ma housse Moka de Be.ez!

Très belle, assez fine et drôe au toucher, la matière se durcit si on appuie dessus!


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Janvier 2011)

J'ai toujours eu des La Robe be.ez, c'est donc tout naturellement vers une LaRobe que je me suis tourné pour mon Macbook air 11"! 
Elle a les dimensions exactes et protège efficacement. Je recommande


----------



## JC484 (18 Janvier 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> J'ai toujours eu des La Robe be.ez, c'est donc tout naturellement vers une LaRobe que je me suis tourné pour mon Macbook air 11"!
> Elle a les dimensions exactes et protège efficacement. Je recommande


hier au Apple Store Opera ils etaient en rupture de stock...alors peut etre jeudi au Carrousel du Louvre? sniff j ai trop hate, il est beau ce MBA... a quand une housse transparente?


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Janvier 2011)

J'ai acheté la mienne en Allemagne à Sarrebruck. 
Ils avaient pas mal de modèle de LaRobe pour MBA 11 : La MOka, la marine bleu, la marine rose, ...


----------



## F118I4 (19 Janvier 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> J'ai acheté la mienne en Allemagne à Sarrebruck.
> Ils avaient pas mal de modèle de LaRobe pour MBA 11 : La MOka, la marine bleu, la marine rose, ...


La housse tu l' as prise après ou avant être allé au cabaret? 
(trop de Mosellans dans cette ville!)


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Janvier 2011)

J'habite Sarreguemines, c'est de l'autre côté du pont


----------



## JC484 (19 Janvier 2011)

et sur Paris, capitale de la France? on peut trouver des housses pour MBA 11?


----------



## lolitta (19 Janvier 2011)

Pour ceux que ça peut intéresser, j'ai pris cette housse (lègère avec en bonus, une petite poche arrière pour ranger les petits accessoires: câbles etc..)

http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0037BVSAU/ref=oss_product

Elle épouse parfaitement la forme du MBA 11" et ne coûte vraiment pas cher (moins de 13 !)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2011)

Perso chez prit ma Incase à l'apple Store de Vélézy 2


----------



## mr djé (20 Janvier 2011)

Suis-je le seul a désespérément chercher une housse AVEC BANDOULIÈRE?
J'aime vraiment pas les 2nd Skin et je n'ai rien d'autre a transporter que mon macbook air...

Donc pour résumer mes recherches, j'adore définitivement les Hard Graft mais le modele avec bandouliere (celui ci)n'existe plus et etait de toute maniere limité au MBA 13"...

Du coup, ne trouvant nulle part de sacoche bandoulière adaptée au MBA 11" j'ai commencé a chercher des sacoches format A4 (a peu près la taille du MB) mais ca n'était pas forcement plus simple...
Pour ceux que ca intéresse j'ai trouvé ca et ca mais 170 pour une housse qui n'est pas faites pour le MBA... Voila quoi :-/

Donc si vous avez des plans pour trouver ca, je suis tout ouïe, sachant que j'aime bcp vaja aussi mais ils n'ont pas l'air décidés non plus


----------



## F118I4 (20 Janvier 2011)

mr djé a dit:


> Suis-je le seul a désespérément chercher une housse AVEC BANDOULIÈRE?


Fait comme tout le monde achète une housse pour MBA et ensuite va dans une maroquinerie tu trouveras de beaux sacs à bandoulière avec tous les prix (70-250 euros) tout dépend de la matière (cuir chère).

Là je trimballe mon AIR 11" dans un sac à bandoulière Lancaster en tissus payé 50-60 balles et franchement je suis vraiment content: le AIR 11" (avec sa housse Larobe air 11") + iPod + BB + plus une petite trousse et une pochette= OP pour la fac.

J' avais aussi pris un sac à bandoulière Madarina Duck en cuir noir (100 balles) pour mon iPad, les dimensions étaient pile poil pour l' iPad d' ailleurs j' étais allé avec mon iPad chez le maroquinier.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2011)

Oui moi j'ai la Incase 11" pour le MBA et la le sac Incase pour tout mettre dedans


----------



## corloane (20 Janvier 2011)

JiX91 a dit:


> Oui moi j'ai la Incase 11" pour le MBA et la le sac Incase pour tout mettre dedans



quel sac Incase? parce qu'ils en font un drôlement cool pour l'ipad,


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2011)

http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/cl57592

dedans, je range => mes cours, mon Macbook Air, mon iPad, les chargeurs de iPad MBA et iPhone, tous les adaptateurs vidéos du MBA, plus mes magazines, etc... et sa rentre niquel


----------



## blorem (21 Janvier 2011)

JiX91 a dit:


> http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/cl57592
> 
> dedans, je range => mes cours, mon Macbook Air, mon iPad, les chargeurs de iPad MBA et iPhone, tous les adaptateurs vidéos du MBA, plus mes magazines, etc... et sa rentre niquel



Ah très sympa ta combinaison, ça donne envie 
Trop tard pour moi^^(Viper)


----------



## JC484 (21 Janvier 2011)

je viens de commander la housse Be-ez I love Paris Montmartre sur amazon.fr. je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2011)

Franchement pas déçu, tout à son emplacement même le Disque Dur Externe WD My passport SE


----------



## blorem (22 Janvier 2011)

J'ai reçu ma Housse Viper pour mon Macbook Air 11 pouces. Voilà un petit aperçu de mes impressions 















*Les Plus*
- Bonne qualité de réalisation
- Rassurante impression de solidité et de sécurité pour le Mac face aux chocs
- Peut s'utiliser dans un sac ou seul (petites pochettes internes pour feuilles, carnets, stylos, petite connectique)

*Les Moins*
- Epaisseur et taille (un peu grand pour fourrer dans un sac, prend un peu de place)

Lors de ma commande, j'ai au début un peu regretté en voyant les dimensions de la pochette Incase qui épouse parfaitement les formes du Mac (s'intégrant ainsi aisément et discrètement dans un sac) mais après réception de cette housse, j'ai vite été satisfait par la solidité et la sécurité offerte ses dimensions (rentre malgré tout dans mon sac sans soucis). Evidemment, il faut trouver un bon compromis pour la sécurité et un minimum d'épaisseur s'impose logiquement pour transporter le mac en toute tranquillité. Au final, je dirais que l'idéal pour moi serait d'avoir deux pochettes : celle-ci, pour la transporter seule (petite sortie, voyage) ainsi que la Incase (ou LaRobe) pour mettre dans mon sac pour la fac sans prendre trop de place. Voilà


----------



## theo123456 (22 Janvier 2011)

Je déconseille celle-ci : 







SAV *incroyablement mauvais*, contrairement à ce qui est indiqué sur leur site ! 
Ils se moquent vraiment des gens ! :-(
Si votre housse a un soucis de fabrication, ils ne veulent rien savoir, aucun échange n'est possible...


----------



## Bond@007 (24 Janvier 2011)

blorem a dit:


> J'ai reçu ma Housse Viper pour mon Macbook Air 11 pouces. Voilà un petit aperçu de mes impressions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Et bien moi, je l'aime beaucoup cette housse ! Existe-t-elle pour le MBA 13" et peut-on insérer le MBA dans l'autre sens (côté le plus fin vers l'intérieure de la housse) ?

Le MBA a-t-il un peu d'aisance dans son compartiment ? Je voudrais investir dans dans deux mini clés usb et les laisser plugger à demeure ... ca passera ou faudra les retirer pour l'insérer dans la housse ? Possible de mettre le chargeur et l'éventuel Superdrive dans la housse ?

Merci.


----------



## Bond@007 (27 Janvier 2011)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Et bien moi, je l'aime beaucoup cette housse ! Existe-t-elle pour le MBA 13" et peut-on insérer le MBA dans l'autre sens (côté le plus fin vers l'intérieure de la housse) ?
> 
> Le MBA a-t-il un peu d'aisance dans son compartiment ? Je voudrais investir dans dans deux mini clés usb et les laisser plugger à demeure ... ca passera ou faudra les retirer pour l'insérer dans la housse ? Possible de mettre le chargeur et l'éventuel Superdrive dans la housse ?
> 
> Merci.



Personne ne peut me répondre au sujet de cette housse et avec 2 micros clés usb insérées ?


----------



## JC484 (27 Janvier 2011)

j ai recu aujourdhui ma housse Beez pour le MBA 11 version I luv paris montmartre, elle est magnifique !!


----------



## blorem (27 Janvier 2011)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Personne ne peut me répondre au sujet de cette housse et avec 2 micros clés usb insérées ?



J'ai parcouru leur site, et je ne crois pas que la housse soit disponible en 13". De plus, le MBA rentre pile dedans, l'espace restant n'excède pas quelques millimètres à peine.


----------



## Edrysark (28 Janvier 2011)

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui et mon MacBook Air 13" et une housse inCase (Noire) pour ce dernier... Je vous mettrais un petit commentaire tout à l'heure (ou demain !)


----------



## UnAm (31 Janvier 2011)

Hello,

je serai intéressé par cette housse
http://www.be-ez.com/la-robe-air-allure.html
mais sur le site be.ez, je ne trouve pas comment la commander? :-|

Merci d'avance pour votre aide ^_^


----------



## stef48 (31 Janvier 2011)

Ben peut être ailleurs alors (il me semble avoir vu la même sur le célèbre site qui rappelle le nom d'une forêt d'amérique du sud).


----------



## UnAm (1 Février 2011)

Ça marche, merci pour l'info!


----------



## Mr Chen (2 Février 2011)

UnAm a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> je serai intéressé par cette housse
> http://www.be-ez.com/la-robe-air-allure.html
> ...



Suis passé par nextway, mais en france ya amazone. ^^

Il est très bien!


----------



## flonic34 (2 Février 2011)

Bonjour

Je viens d'acheter la housse La Robe Allure Black chez iTribu à Montpellier. Je suis allé la chercher au magasin, ils ont un site et tu peux commander par internet.

En tous cas, ils m'ont laissé très bonne impression, le magasin est bien présenté façon Apple Store et l'accueil excellent. Prix 29,90 euros 

Concernant la housse, elle est faite d'un néoprène dur pas forcement agréable au toucher mais qui protègera bien le Mac. Les dimensions correspondent bien et le Mac ne bouge pas dedans. j'avais acheté auparavant une sacoche Tucano (avec poignet) et la housse Larobe avec le Mac dedans rentre dans la sacoche ce qui fait une double protection et franchement cela ne prend pas plus de place.

Voilà mes impressions sur cette nouvelle housse 

-------------------------

MacBook Air 11 1,4 4 GB RAM SSD 64


----------



## UnAm (4 Février 2011)

Merci pour ton retour, c'est sympa.


----------



## Romfour (9 Février 2011)

Une petite contribution: j'ai une robe air allure pour macbook air 11" et j'en suis très satisfait.
Elle peut par contre être assez difficile à trouver (je n'en ai jamais vu en FNAC).
Si vous la cherchez j'ai trouvé la mienne il y a quelques semaines dans le magasin agréé apple à beaubourg (l'adresse est sur le site de be ez). Ils en avaient alors que tous les autres magasins appelés n'en avaient pas reçu.


----------



## attila_mordoron (12 Février 2011)

Etant moi aussi à la recherche d'un sac / saccoche pour mon macbook air 11'', je suis passé à la FNAC où j'ai trouvé celle-ci dans laquelle il rentre parfaitement : 
http://www.fnac.com/Tucano-Slim-Case-Work-Out-11-Noir/a2866828/w-4

Truc chiant avec ces stands Apple, c'est que les portables sont collés, il a fallu que je teste avec le mien ^^

Par contre je ne l'ai pas acheté parce que je cherche quelque chose de plus neutre (pas informatique) qui accueillera mon mba et ses accessoires (disque usb externe, cable, adaptateur vga)

Pas facile, mais je trouverai ...


----------



## Touyout (14 Février 2011)

j'ai commandé la nouvelle sleeve pour mon 11"Vaja j'attends ça avec impatience 20jours de fabrication...


----------



## lillumultipass (15 Février 2011)

Hello tout le monde,

quelqu'un a essayé ces housses là de chez Surcouf: http://www.surcouf.com/portables-ne...10-12-bleu.html?idnoeud=2927&filter=ListeNum5

Merci!


----------



## surfman06 (16 Février 2011)

Tout dépend des goûts et couleurs , prends ton mba  et mets le dedans (si c'est possible, of course) vu que c'est une sacoche dite "universelle" "10"-12"" l'idéal est de voir, bien que théoriquement une housse est une housse. :hein:


----------



## l.asboth (4 Mars 2011)

Pour ma part je viens d'acheter une pochette Hell's Kitchen sur un site que je ne connaissais pas (ne fait pas spécialement des accessoires MAc mais des vêtements et accessoires pour hommes) et j'en suis super content..et en plus c'est écolo...elle est en chambre à air recyclé..

Je trouve ça top, pas cher et en plus assez sobre...

ci dessous le lien et une photo avec mon Mac Book Air 13" 2010.

http://www.origeen.fr/accessoires---chaussures/--capuccino-housse-ordi-13_p67_f15.aspx












---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h39 ----------

Pour mon Macbook air acheté à noël je viens d commander une housse Hell's Kitchen sur le site d'origeen.

pour moi c'est nickel un coté sobre pour le boulot et un coté plus fun avec le logo HK (rustine orange)..

http://www.origeen.fr/accessoires---chaussures/--capuccino-housse-ordi-13_p67_f15.aspx


----------



## surfman06 (5 Mars 2011)

Ça ira bien avec mes bretelles....

http://www.fabrixcases.com/sites/default/files/felt2e.jpg


----------



## Emmanuel94 (7 Mars 2011)

Personnellement j'utilise depuis une bonne vingtaine de mois une housse Urban Factory, elle est solide en cuir, un peu rigide et protège bien. Ses défauts : elle augmente le poids du MBA et demande un peu plus de volume de rangement.

Un autre intérêt : elle se cale sur les genoux... en dessous du MBA, ce qui peut s'avérer pratique en salle d'embarquement, en salle d'attente.

Je ne connais que la version 13' et n'ai pas vu de version 11'

Son prix : entre 80 et 90 


----------



## surfman06 (8 Mars 2011)

Dans le même style Ally Capelino en cuir, monstrueuse de beauté.....


----------



## marc46 (8 Mars 2011)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Et bien moi, je l'aime beaucoup cette housse ! Existe-t-elle pour le MBA 13" et peut-on insérer le MBA dans l'autre sens (côté le plus fin vers l'intérieure de la housse) ?
> 
> Le MBA a-t-il un peu d'aisance dans son compartiment ? Je voudrais investir dans dans deux mini clés usb et les laisser plugger à demeure ... ca passera ou faudra les retirer pour l'insérer dans la housse ? Possible de mettre le chargeur et l'éventuel Superdrive dans la housse ?
> 
> Merci.



Lis la mésaventure qui m'est arrivé avec cette même housse, avant de penser stocker trop de choses dedans 

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/ecran-casse-sur-macbook-air-11-a-629362.html


----------



## surfman06 (8 Mars 2011)

@marc46 => C'est bien de prévenir les gens et d'y avoir laissé un lien.


----------



## Simon26 (9 Mars 2011)

Qu'est ce que vous pensez de celle-ci?? 

http://store.apple.com/fr_aoc_123030/product/H0457ZM/A?mco=MTgxOTc1MDI


----------



## attila_mordoron (17 Mars 2011)

Après moult et moult recherches pour avoir une sacoche qui réponde aux besoins suivants :
- optimisée pour un mba 11
- pas une tronche de sacoche d'ordi
- du rangement pour les cables / disques usb
- un peu de place pour autre chose quand même
- pas une grosse sacoche sinon j'aurai pris un mbp 17 ^^ ...

j'ai commandé (et reçu) celle-ci : http://www.tombihn.com/page/001/PROD/300/TB0221

Ma première impression est que la qualité est au rendez-vous et la taille me convient parfaitement.
Le mba rentre parfaitement, avec ou sans sleeve.

Pour plus de précision, voici un test sur youtube : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJfIqY1g350

Seul petit regret, je l'ai pas trouvé en France ou en Europe.
Donc petite commande aux US avec les frais qui vont avec.


----------



## Viablub (17 Mars 2011)

Sinon il y a ce sac de chez Knomo. 

Il y a une seule chose qui m'inquiète c'est la disposition de la sangle.


----------



## blorem (23 Mars 2011)

marc46 a dit:


> Lis la mésaventure qui m'est arrivé avec cette même housse, avant de penser stocker trop de choses dedans
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/ecran-casse-sur-macbook-air-11-a-629362.html



Arf... Bon bah je ferais gaffe à ne mettre que des documents à l'intérieur et non des objets. C'est vrai que sur ce point ce n'est pas vraiment pratique. Un peu de regrets mais sinon, la sacoche semble bien protéger.


----------



## k-nabeesse (23 Mars 2011)

Personnellement je transporte tout les jours mon MBA 13" avec ce sac à dos que je ne sens même pas....







J'ai la version noir, et je met mon manteau par dessus, ni vu ni vu.....


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mars 2011)

k-nabeesse a dit:


> Personnellement je transporte tout les jours mon MBA 13" avec ce sac à dos que je ne sens même pas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as un lien ? Prix ?


----------



## F118I4 (23 Mars 2011)

On dirait un gilet pare balles...


----------



## firetux (24 Mars 2011)

apparemment il ne serait plus en vente... faut voir pour un d'occasion sinon...


----------



## k-nabeesse (24 Mars 2011)

F118I4 a dit:


> On dirait un gilet pare balles...



Oui c'est ce qu'on me dit au boulot. 



> apparemment il ne serait plus en vente... faut voir pour un d'occasion sinon...



Oui je m'étais acheter le mien il y a plus d'un an. J'ai essayé d'en trouver un autre mais impossible.


----------



## Joelaloose (30 Mars 2011)

attila_mordoron a dit:


> Après moult et moult recherches pour avoir une sacoche qui réponde aux besoins suivants :
> - optimisée pour un mba 11
> - pas une tronche de sacoche d'ordi
> - du rangement pour les cables / disques usb
> ...



Salut, je suis en train de chercher le sac "idéal" pour mon mba 11", et il semble que celui-ci s'en approche. En es-tu toujours aussi satisfait ? y a-t-il assez de place à l'intérieur pour mettre des feuilles A4 (une pochette) ? et pour finir quels sont les délais de livraisons approximativement ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## attila_mordoron (30 Mars 2011)

Salut,

J'en suis toujours très content.
J'ai passé notamment une semaine en déplacement avec, et c'est un plaisir d'y glisser et d'en sortir mon mba vite fait bien fait.

Concernant la place, oui tu peux y mettre des docs A4 en plus sans problème.
Rien de mieux qu'une image pour te rendre compte : http://img805.imageshack.us/i/photo1j.jpg/
j'y stocke également occasionnellement un mba et un ipad.

Un seul petit regret ?? Il y a des accessoires sur leur site, des sortes de petites pochettes qui permettent de classer un peu mieux tes affaires dedans.
Avec un petit peu de recul, j'en aurais bien pris une petite pour stocker mon adaptateur usb/ethernet, adaptateur vga et mon câble iPhone. Mais bon ça doit se trouver ailleurs.

Pour le prix, j'ai payé :
- 110$ pour le sac
- 40 $ de livraison (UPS en 4 jours)
- 20,46 &#8364; de dédouanement et TVA (produit qui vient des US)


----------



## Joelaloose (30 Mars 2011)

attila_mordoron a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'en suis toujours très content.
> J'ai passé notamment une semaine en déplacement avec, et c'est un plaisir d'y glisser et d'en sortir mon mba vite fait bien fait.
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour ce feedback, je suis donc convaincu je vais passer commande (ce sera sûrement la version verte olive pour moi ). Je comptais justement commander 2 pochettes supplémentaires histoire de ranger mes cables 
Il ne reste plus qu'à attendre.


----------



## kalavera (3 Avril 2011)

Slt j ai lu tous les posts, mais je reste pensif.

Effectivement j ai perso pris un macbook air (mon premier) et j avoue que je voulais savoir à quoi servait quoi .

J ai pris une coque car je trouve que le mac tiens mieux dans la main et glisse moins mais son utilite principal est de proteger des rayures (mais pour cette derniere cela m i mporte peut)

- mon probleme c'est de savoir si je doit acheter une pochette ou un vrai sac a dos ou type sacoche (je roule en velo et moto) est ce suffisant dans ce  cas avec la coque comme protection.

Ou faut il une housse, mais de quoi protege t elle ? de la poussiere mais pas des chocs .

Pour la housse Incase est il possible avec la coque de mettre ensuite le macbook air dans la housse.

J avoue utiliser actuellement cela 

http://store.btwin.com/sacoche-btwin-sac-bandouliere-classique-id_8114122.html

comme il est dans le sens de la longueur dans mon dos, je me demande s y il faut un sac plus rigide ?

Merci


----------



## attila_mordoron (3 Avril 2011)

kalavera a dit:


> Pour la housse Incase est il possible avec la coque de mettre ensuite le macbook air dans la housse.



La housse est faite pour faire rentrer le mba pil poil.
Donc ce n'est pas fait pour mettre un mba dans une coque.


----------



## kalavera (3 Avril 2011)

Arghhhh je m en doutais,

Que faire coque ou housse


----------



## attila_mordoron (4 Avril 2011)

kalavera a dit:


> Arghhhh je m en doutais,
> 
> Que faire coque ou housse



Perso, je ne fais aucun des 2.
J'ai juste mon sac Ristretto de Tom Bihn mais je suis pas motard.

Les 2 protègent bien je pense, j'avantage de la housse, c'est qu'elle s'enlève facilement donc une fois sur ton lieu de travail (ou pas), tu te retrouves avec un mba léger et joli.

La coque est peut être quand même un peu mieux en protection (je ne la connais pas) mais je pense qu'esthétiquement c'est moins bien.


----------



## kalavera (4 Avril 2011)

merci,

il est vrai que cela gache un peut la beaute de l appareil.

Maintenant une housse me semble pas trop proteger un macbook et le retirer a chaque fois de la housse en plus du sac cela me parait contraignant


----------



## kalavera (4 Avril 2011)

Re,

Je voulais demander en moyenne vous mettez quoi sur vos maacbook air en alu.

Parce que j ai fait les boutiques aujourd hui, et la meme question reviens.

Coque ou housse ou sac a dos rembourré.

Je me pose surtout la question pour la coque, certains me disent que la coque c est pratique mais que cela pese sur les charnieres, etc, etc.

Qu en est il de vos mac book en alu, j ai lu que bcp on pris la housse, que craint le mac une fois ouvert.


----------



## attila_mordoron (4 Avril 2011)

kalavera a dit:


> Qu en est il de vos mac book en alu, j ai lu que bcp on pris la housse, que craint le mac une fois ouvert.



Je ne comprends pas bien le sens de ta question.
Mais je voulais quand même tenter de répondre, je dirais que ça dépend de là où tu l'utilises.
Moi, il craindrait un accident de canette de coca par exemple


----------



## kalavera (4 Avril 2011)

Si je devais choisir entre coque et housse.

Laquelle serai la plus utile en fin de compte.


Perso pas d accident de canette, j avoue que la coque permet de mieux maintenir le mac, ensuite les rayures je ne mrends pas compte. A default ensuite il rentre difficilement dans la Incase sans fermeture eclair.

Alors faut il mieux la housse ou une coque.

Je demandais au possesseur de Macbook air ce q uil avait privilégié suivant leur usage.

Perso je mets dans une sacoche ensuite prevue pour un mac, mais rien d exceptionnel


----------



## attila_mordoron (5 Avril 2011)

Pour moi un laptop (tout comme un smartphone) c'est fait pour vivre pendant X année.
Donc je les surprotège pas.

Le plus risqué pour moi étant la phase de transport, j'opte pour la housse.
Une fois là où j'utilise le mac, je n'utilise plus rien. Donc pas de coque. Alors oui il aura certainement des petites rayures ou des tâches, pour moi c'est pas un investissement sur le long terme. Pour cela, je préfère l'immobilier.


----------



## Psi't Sitron (8 Mai 2011)

Vous avez vu toutes les nouvelles Larobe ? http://www.be-ez.com/la-robe/size/macbook-air.html
Moi je vais m'orienter vers LE reporter : imperméable, sac bandoullière, elle sera à la fois dans le top case de mon deux roues et facile à emporter à l'arrêt pour éviter de se le faire tirer sur la moto : http://www.be-ez.com/le-reporter-air-11.html
Cordialement,


----------



## poupon61 (9 Mai 2011)

j'ai pris le messenger larobe pour mon macbook air,sacoche petite qui protège bien ;j'y met le mac,l'alimentation ,quelques papiers


----------



## F118I4 (9 Mai 2011)

Je vends ma housse larobe air 11 pouces à 20 euros : http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/191636587.htm?ca=15_s


----------



## Candyce (9 Mai 2011)

J'ai un peu mis la charrue avant les boeufs mais je n'ai pas pu resister : j'ai cherché LA housse pour mon futur MBA 11'. Bien sûr, je ne peux évidemment pas vous donner de retour quant à la compatibilité avec ce dernier mais je peux déjà mettre sur la piste quelques heureux possesseur de la bête.

La voici : Covertec.

Niveau esthétique : rien à redire, je la trouve magnifique. L'intérieur est blanc, duveteux et d'une douceur incroyable. Je l'ai prise en grise mais en réalité, c'est plutôt "argenté" comme couleur, ce qui va parfaitement avec l'alu du MBA. Si des personnes sont intéressées je pourrais mettre des photos.

Niveau sécurité, c'est la même fabrication que celle que j'ai actuellement pour mon netbook --> autant dire que c'est une excellente housse (après toutes les chutes qu'a fait l'engin, pas une bosse, pas un seul souci avec cette protection). Mon copain me l'a d'ailleurs piquée pour mettre son ipad 2 (il flotte un tout petit peu niveau longueur mais niveau largeur c'est parfait).

Elle est à 30 euros sur le site covertec mais certains revendeurs apple tel que l'Easy store de Nancy la font à 23 euros. Pour avoir eu une la robe entre les mains et avoir emprunté celle d'une amie à plusieurs reprises : y'a pas photo; je préfère amplement la covertec.

Voili voilou !


----------



## fliperleverdeter (16 Mai 2011)

Salut à tous 

Je cherchais une house très fine pour mon mba 11 afin de pouvoir le mettre ensuite dans une pochette trieur A4.

J'ai pris ça :
http://www.etsy.com/shop/JoliOriginals

Et j'en suis très satisfait !

Parfaitement adaptée au mba, matériaux et fabrication de très bonne qualité.

Il en fait aussi pour ipad et mba 13

A+


----------



## Larochea (22 Mai 2011)

Au bout de grosso modo un mois d'utilisation presque quotidienne de ma housse LA Robe

http://www.be-ez.com/la-robe-air-black-addict.html

Je dois avouer être assez déçu, payé 25, je m'attendais à plus qualitatif, car j'ai l'impression que mon Mac flotte dedans 

Je viens de regarder le lien de * fliperleverdeter*, et effectivement çà à l'air très bien, mais ça coûte 60 fdpin, est ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée d'un produit qui maintient bien l'ordinateur pour un prix inférieur à celui-ci ? où je dois patienter et économiser encore un peu ?


----------



## Pierre H (29 Mai 2011)

Hier j'ai trouvé une Tucano _Colore_ rouge pour portable 11.6", le MacBook rentre pile poil dedans, la housse est mince. Et en plus, c'est pas fait en Chine et c'était une promo à 6. Imbattable.


----------



## Candyce (9 Juin 2011)

Maintenant que j'ai recu la bête; je confirme : la housse covertec spéciale macbook air lui sied comme un gant; elle est parfaitement adaptée à la taille du MBA !


----------



## Candyce (4 Juillet 2011)

Une question : où trouver les nouvelles housses be.ez moorea du coté de Nancy ? Vu le peu de choses qu'il y a à l'easy store d'ordinaire, ca m'étonnerait beaucoup qu'ils en aient =S

Edit : désolée du double post, j'avais pas fait attention ^^' (pas taper !)


----------



## TiteLine (4 Juillet 2011)

Je trimballe quotidiennement mon MBA dans sa housse LaRobe Allure pour MBA 11,6", laquelle est généralement dans la cartable et parfois dans le sac à main ou un simple sac à dos. Personne ne sait que je le transporte et ce n'est pas plus mal. 

Là je viens de repérer une zolie petite housse Vaja ... mais je vais me calmer et investir plutôt dans l'Apple Care


----------



## Mr-Brightside (5 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour je vais m'acheter le nouveau macbook air 13" pouce qui va sortir en juillet pour prendre mes cours à la fac. Je cherche aussi un nouveau sac car le mien est en très mauvais état, donc tant qu'à faire autant en prendre un qui ira avec mon macbook air.
J'ai découvert la marque knomo sur l'apple store et j'ai craqué sur leur design, voici les modèles que j'ai retenu :

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H0599ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA2Ng&mco=MTc3MTIzMzc&s=topSellers
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H4735LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA2Ng&mco=MjE5NDE0NDA&s=topSellers
ou celui-ci qui fait plus djeuns :
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H...fnode=MTY1NDA2Ng&mco=MTc3MTIzMzM&s=topSellers

Le saxby et tokyo sont pour 15", est-ce que du coup il y a des risques que mon macbook air flotte ? 
Ce qui m'ennuie avec le deuxième c'est que je ne peut pas emporter autre chose que mon portable, l'avantage c'est que du coup c'est petit et facilement transportable.
D'un autre côté j'adore le design du tokyo !
L'alternative serait un lincoln 13" mais il n'y a pas la couleur que je veux !!

Arg c'est dur !!


----------



## Chok0 (5 Juillet 2011)

fliperleverdeter a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> Je cherchais une house très fine pour mon mba 11 afin de pouvoir le mettre ensuite dans une pochette trieur A4.
> 
> ...



Génial  mais qu'est-ce que c'est cher :afraid:


----------



## Mr-Brightside (7 Juillet 2011)

Ca y est je l'ai reçu !!!!!!!!! Le knomo sleeve pour macbook 13"
Commandé hier vers midi, reçu aujourd'hui vers midi, chez apple c'est du  rapide, première fois de ma vie que je suis livré aussi rapidement !

Alors pour commencer le sac  est très très bien emballé. Chez knomo ils  font dans les détails. Le sac est dans une grand enveloppe, lorsquon le  sort on doit ensuite enlever une couche de papier protecteur blanc. 
On retrouve des protections sur toutes les parties chromées du sac,  c'est à dire les zip, les rond chromés que l'on retrouve sur la face  avant au nombre de 5 qui ont du plastique protecteur collé dessus.  Ensuite on retrouve du papier dans le sac pour qu'il garde la forme. On  retrouve dans la poche arrière la sangle en nylon, emballée elle aussi. 

Le sac respire la qualité, déjà ça ne sent pas le plastique et la sortie  d'usine quand on ouvre le paquet. (et oui la mention handcrafted c'est  pas pour rien) Il n'y a aucune rayure sur les parties chromées, aucun  fil qui pend ou qui dépasse qui trahirait une mauvaise couture.

Un truc bien pensé au niveau de l'esthétique c'est que les attaches pour  la sangle  se trouvent dans la poche arrière, donc si on le porte à la  poignée on ne les voient pas.

On retrouve un petit carton knomo dans le sac qui explique la procédure  pour enregistrer l'id de notre sac, la spécificité de chez knomo, un  numéro de série unique pour identifier le sac rapidement en cas de  perte, il y a un numéro de téléphone dans le sac que la personne qui l'a  retrouvée peut appeler , il suffit d'enregistrer notre id sur le site  knomo pour qu'ils puissent nous rattacher à cet id.

Mon dell latitude 13" rentre parfaitement dedans, même avec sa batterie  de plus grosse capacité qui dépasse de l'ordinateur, donc aucun doute  que mon futur air puisse rentrer.

L'intérieur est matelassé comme l'avant du sac pour protéger des chocs, et des rayures par la même occasion.

Le sac fait 35cm de longueur, la taille idéale pour un transport peu  encombrant, un sac qui garde le même esprit que le air était mon  objectif, pari gagné.


----------



## badboyprod (12 Juillet 2011)

attila_mordoron a dit:


> Perso, je ne fais aucun des 2.
> J'ai juste mon sac Ristretto de Tom Bihn mais je suis pas motard.
> 
> Les 2 protègent bien je pense, j'avantage de la housse, c'est qu'elle s'enlève facilement donc une fois sur ton lieu de travail (ou pas), tu te retrouves avec un mba léger et joli.
> ...



Attila, j'ai vu sur leur site, qu'il y a une sangle au dos du sac. A quoi sert-elle?
Est-ce qu'on peut aussi transporter un iPad 1G simultanément dans la housse?
Après quelques mois d'utilisation, le trouves tu toujours aussi solide?

Merci pour ton retour


----------



## Edao (15 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir les gens ! 

Je suis face à un petit dilemme !  J'aimerais acquérir la "Black Suit" de Fabrik Cases pour mon futur Macbook Air 13" : http://www.fabrixcases.com/product/black-suit-1

J'hésite à l'acheter immédiatement vu que j'aimerais l'avoir début septembre; la livraison étant assez longue, 3 à 6 semaines, d'après ce que j'ai lu sur le forum et sur d'autres sites. Après vous allez me dire : "Mais t'as qu'à l'acheter et être patient au lieu de nous faire ch***! " :love:

Mais je chipote par rapport à la mise à jour du MacBook Air qui s'annonce imminente ...  j'ai peur que mon futur Macbook Air ne puisse pas épouser parfaitement les formes de la pochette faite sur mesure, ou pire qu'il ne puisse pas y entrer. 

J'ai lu que la mise à jour ne devrait pas toucher le design de la machine, et donc ses proportions, mais dans le doute je préfère vous demander.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## ThomasK84 (25 Juillet 2011)

Pour mon MBA 13', j'ai choisi La Robe Air 13'... pas de regret... mais je dois reconnaitre que la housse m'a l'air un peu plus "lâche" avec le temps...


----------



## tugal (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Je cherche moi aussi une housse pour mon mac air.

j'aime vraiment celle-ci, mais elle ne semble dispo que via internet : 

http://www.manilamac.com/story/

Celle-ci lui ressemble, mais je n'ai aucune idée de la qualité : http://cgi.ebay.fr/CUIR-PU-Housse-E..._Informatique_ApplePeriph&hash=item5198e20ccb

Quelqu'un a t il eu entre les mains une de ces deux housses ?


----------



## tpoi (26 Juillet 2011)

Dans un format un peu intermédiaire, j'utilise celle ci

http://www.caselogic.fr/Home.aspx?t...FE55&cid=B0E56923-0D21-45BB-94AD-EB77D955D0C4

je voyage beaucoup en train / bus / avion, elle est très légère, bien conçue au niveau rangements, en gros idéale pour transporter un macbook air


----------



## Finanas (27 Juillet 2011)

Je reçois mon MBA 13" demain (si tout va bien) ainsi qu'un sleeve acheté tout à l'heure chez http://shop.jolioriginals.com/. Leurs produits ont l'air vraiment d'être de bonne fabrique, j'vous dirais tout ça demain *hate*


----------



## p.boussaguet (27 Juillet 2011)

ThomasK84 a dit:


> Pour mon MBA 13', j'ai choisi La Robe Air 13'... pas de regret... mais je dois reconnaitre que la housse m'a l'air un peu plus "lâche" avec le temps...



Possédant un MB*P* 13", j'utilise cette housse BeeZ pour le protéger. Elle est parfaite ! Le MBP est pile poil coincé dedans. Mais justement, si elle est parfaite pour mon MBP, je la suppose un peu lache pour mon futur MB Air 13" à venir qui, je le crains, flottera un peu dedans. Avez vous comparé cette housse avec celle proposée par Incase : http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/neoprene-sleeve-cl57802/3


----------



## guyom_62 (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un MacBook Air 2011 et j'aimerai donc acheter une house pour le transport.

Je recherche donc une house qui soit classe, housse qui sera dans ma serviette en cuir.

J'ai vu celle-cisur le site d'Apple mais peut-être que vous auriez d'autres idées ?

Merci.


----------



## Richard65 (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté le nouveau MBA 13" et j'aimerais également acquérir la housse pour protéger ce petit bijou. Voici celle que j'ai vu sur le store et qui me plait bien :
Housse Paul Smith 13 pouces

Le souci c'est qu'il est indiqué que la housse est destinée aux MB et MBP... 

_*Ma question est donc de savoir si elle est aussi adaptée aux MBA ? Ne risque-t-elle pas d'être (un peu) trop large ?*_

Ceci reprend au passage la question de guyom_62, juste au-dessus.


----------



## Candyce (6 Août 2011)

Après plusieurs semaines d'attente : la voici enfin ! La petite nouvelle de chez Larobe est arrivée à l'easy store de Nancy centre. La collection Moorea aux couleurs de l'été est vraiment magnifique. Macgé avait rédigé un article et c'est comme ça que je l'ai découverte. Résultat : je ne regrette vraiment pas. Je l'ai prise en vert pour mon MBA 11' et elle fait sensation. Le design est extrêmement soigné et elle lui va évidemment comme un gant.

Gros coup de coeur donc


----------



## Li@mst0rM (7 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

ayant reçu mon MBA cette semaine et partant en vacances Jeudi, je ne vais pas vraiment avoir le temps de commander une house. 

J'aimerai donc avoir un ou deux conseils car je vais aller en acheter une demain. 

D'instinct je me dis que je vais à aller à la fnac et/ou à ICLG, qui sont les deux seuls revendeurs apple de PAris que je connaisse. 

Sachant que j'aimerai mettre moins de 40, que je  ne veux pas de motifs particulier mais une simple couleur noir et une matière qui protège particulièrement bien, auriez vous une marque particulière à me conseiller ? 

MErci


----------



## farouque (9 Août 2011)

Moi j'ai pris ça pour mon 11" : http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B004NY9UZU/ref=oss_product

Reste plus que la machine arrive


----------



## Nicolarts (9 Août 2011)

De ma part, j'ai pris le housse simple : 





Be.ez LaRobe marine/azur MBAir 11"​
Maintenant je n'ai plus qu'acheter un sac à nouveau pour voyager avec mon MBA et mon iPad : 




Be.ez LE reporter - Lagoon Dream​
Voilà ;-)


----------



## MaxSolonik (10 Août 2011)

quelqu'un a t'il eu connaissance d'une housse pour MBA 13 qui ressemble à http://www.toutpourmonipad.com/ipad/noreve-housse-cuir-apple-ipad-tradition ou l'on pourrait mettre par exemple un bloc note.


----------



## PoM (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

De mon côté, j'ai choisi Le Reporter de chez Be-ez.

http://www.be-ez.com/le-reporter-air-11.html

J'en suis content...


----------



## Larme (11 Août 2011)

Hey hey...

Mon actuel MB 2007 possède une housse Second Skin Tucano dont je suis satisfait... J'aimerais répéter l'expérience... Cette housse à la chance d'avoir une p'tite sacoche supplémentaire pour mettre chargeur, souris, clé USB, lecteur de cartes etc... Bon, ok, elle gonfle rapidement, mais supporte très bien la charge...

J'envisage également d'acheter une housse et peut-être même un sac pour mon futur précieux MBA 11". Cependant, ce sac doit pouvoir contenir mes cours ! Ouais, étudiant oblige...

*@Nicolarts :*
Concernant la housse _LA Robe Be.ez (pour Air 11)_, la partie fermeture éclair ne pose pas de problème ? Elle ne vient pas toucher le bel aluminium de la machine ? Solitidité ? Car pour l'instant j'hésite entre fermeture éclaire ou non.

*@PoM, et @Nicolarts* s'il l'a acheté enter temps :
J'ai également flashé sur LE Reporter _(pour Air 11)._ Version jaune, pas fan de la bleue...
Peut-on y mettre vraiment autre chose que son MBA 11" ? Parce que sur les photos, ca a l'air assez limité, et à une 50aine d'euro l'accessoire, j'aimerais éviter de me planter 
Parce qu'entre le chargeur, divers cours et le MBA, ca rentre sans broncher ?
Une autre question également, sur la photo on a l'impression que le MBA rentre juste dedans (c'est plutôt bon), mais il rentrerait avec une housse (type LA Robe précédemment citée) ?


----------



## Nicolarts (11 Août 2011)

Larme, 

Voici les photos de mon housse : 












Voilà voici les flèches, il ne "graffera" pas le Macbook Air ! J'ai  jamais le problème avec ce genre de housse. Quand j'avais MBP 13", j'ai  utilisé ce même housse et jamais de problème...

Pour le sac, je ne prends pas ce sac d'Air 11 mais plutôt un sac normal parce que si je prends ce sac d'Air 11,  je risque de ne pas pouvoir mettre mon iPad, mes dossiers, mes journaux  et la charge de Air ( mais aussi iPad et mon natel quand je quitte la  maison pour le weekend) Je préfère prendre ce sac normal avec un housse à lieu ce sac d'Air 11 !

A toi qui vois 

Jachèterai ce sac la semaine prochaine.


----------



## Larme (11 Août 2011)

Merci pour ce retour, me voilà rassurrer...
Je vais attendre le retour de PoM (j'espère), et voudrais bien un retour également sur ta LE Reporter. En effet, je n'avais pas fait gaffe à cette nuance qui peut jouer pour beaucoup...


----------



## Nicolarts (11 Août 2011)

Ok, je ferai les petits photos dès j'achèterai


----------



## Nicolarts (15 Août 2011)

Larme, je te laisse de lire mon article pour le sac ! 

Sinon un de ces jours, je ferai aussi un autre article pour le sac pour mon iPad que je viens commander pour au boulot. Je déplace toujours au boulot avec mon iPad car au midi, je m'amuse beaucoup avec mon iPad.


----------



## Larme (15 Août 2011)

Merci bien.
Conquis.


----------



## Nicolarts (15 Août 2011)

Je viens de finir la template sur mon nouveau site mais les articles, je n'ai pas fini de déménager mes blogs vers ce blog


----------



## Ellipsis (19 Août 2011)

Coucou à tous, je cherche aussi une housse pour mon MBA 13" mais je n'arrive pas à trouver ce que je veux 

Je cherche une housse LaRobe bleu marine (en gros, la même que *Nicolarts* mais la taille au dessus). Je ne l'ai trouvé que sur le site de la Fnac, personne ne sait si elle se trouverait ailleurs par hasard ?
J'ai fait toutes les Fnacs/Boulanger... de Nancy et Reims mais ils sont en rupture ou ils ne l'ont que pour les MBP :mouais:

*@Candyce*: j'ai aussi vu la gamme Moorea  de l'easy store de Nancy, et le choix a été très très dur entre la housse verte (comme la tienne) et la bleu marine que je recherche


----------



## Candyce (19 Août 2011)

Ellipsis a dit:


> *@Candyce*: j'ai aussi vu la gamme Moorea  de l'easy store de Nancy, et le choix a été très très dur entre la housse verte (comme la tienne) et la bleu marine que je recherche



Je comprends tout à fait ! Je n'aurais sans doute pas changé ma covertec si je n'étais pas tombée sous le charme de la moorea. Personnellement, je trouve son design à couper le souffle <3 Je ne changerais pour rien au monde =D


----------



## Ellipsis (19 Août 2011)

J'adore la couleur verte pour la gamme Moorea, mais j'ai eu peur de me lasser rapidement des dessins de fleurs


----------



## Candyce (19 Août 2011)

Oh c'est dommage; car sincèrement, elle ne fait pas trop féminine. S'il y en avait eu une pour ipad je pense que mon copain aurait pris la verte ou la bleue ^^


----------



## Ellipsis (20 Août 2011)

Candyce a dit:


> Oh c'est dommage; car sincèrement, elle ne fait pas trop féminine. S'il y en avait eu une pour ipad je pense que mon copain aurait pris la verte ou la bleue ^^



Ce n'est pas du tout une question de féminin/masculin, surtout que je suis une fille 
J'ai juste peur de trop vite me lasser des fleurs hawaïennes. Pour aller à la fac, ça fait pas très classe... 

Mais je pense que je vais devoir me rabattre sur la verte parce que la marine je ne la trouve nulle part, apparemment ils ont arrêté de la produire pour macbook air... :hein:


----------



## Candyce (20 Août 2011)

Oups, autant pour moi xD
C'est une question de gout alors ! Mais perso, je trouve qu'elle est vraiment très classe pour la fac


----------



## Nicolarts (21 Août 2011)

Ellipsis a dit:


> Je cherche une housse LaRobe bleu marine (en gros, la même que *Nicolarts* mais la taille au dessus). Je ne l'ai trouvé que sur le site de la Fnac, personne ne sait si elle se trouverait ailleurs par hasard ?



Voilà ce lien ! J'ai trouvé à grâce Google ! Google est ton ami, n'oublie pas


----------



## Ellipsis (21 Août 2011)

Nicolarts a dit:


> Voilà ce lien ! J'ai trouvé à grâce Google ! Google est ton ami, n'oublie pas



 J'y ai cru en voyant ton lien mais non... ! 
C'est presque la housse que je recherche, sauf que j'ai un 13 pouces et pas un 11 pouces :rose: La housse pour 11 pouces est vendue à peu près partout mais celle pour 13...

Mais merci beaucoup de ton aide !


----------



## Larme (21 Août 2011)

Et sur Amazon ?


----------



## Ellipsis (21 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Et sur Amazon ?



Non plus !

Vous pensez bien qu'avant de venir ici j'ai fait le tour de tous les Fnac/Amazon/Darty/Macway/Matériel.net/Boulanger/eBay/Petites annonces ici ...


----------



## vicvinci (27 Août 2011)

Je confirme, très compliqué de trouver une housse air 13"....
Aucune à l'applestore de Bordeaux et......de Montréal ! 

Obligé de prendre une larobe de macpro 13" pour le voyage en avion.....


----------



## Candyce (28 Août 2011)

vicvinci a dit:


> Je confirme, très compliqué de trouver une housse air 13"....
> Aucune à l'applestore de Bordeaux et......de Montréal !
> 
> Obligé de prendre une larobe de macpro 13" pour le voyage en avion.....



C'est bizarre, à Nancy c'est le contraire. Il y avait beaucoup de 13 pouces et presque pas de 11 quand j'ai cherché ma première housse. Seul l'easy store en vendait : la fnac et darty n'en faisaient aucune =O

Il faut croire que beaucoup d'étudiants (notamment) se sont tournés vers le plus petit modèle d'apple  (en même temps, il est génial :love: )


----------



## vicvinci (29 Août 2011)

Si quelqu'un connait un petit site ou il y a du choix (la robe) et qui livre sur Montréal (international quoi^^), je serai ravi :love:

Merci et bonne journée à tous !


----------



## scherel (29 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

quelqu'un aurait-it testé celle-ci pour macbook air ?

http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/nylon-sling-sleeve-cl57482


----------



## fponroy (31 Août 2011)

scherel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> quelqu'un aurait-it testé celle-ci pour macbook air ?
> 
> http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/nylon-sling-sleeve-cl57482



Je l'ai achetée à l'Apple Store Opéra la semaine dernière. Je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de me promener avec (je commence le boulot demain ;-) mais ce que je peux déjà en dire :

- J'ai choisir le modèle gris / vert : c'est un gris anthracite, avec un vert pomme. Le mariage de ces couleurs est magnifique, alors que la noire était vraiment morose. Cela reste toutefois subjectif, je te l'accorde ;-) ;
- L'intérieur est en fourrure synthétique, extrêmement douce au toucher. Une fine protection en mousse assez dense permet de protéger le portable des chocs ;
- Les poignées sont légèrement rembourrées, dans une matière équivalente à celle des ceintures de sécurité. Là aussi, le toucher est très agréable. Il est possible de rentrer les poignées dans des logements prévus à cet effet (lorsque la sacoche est portée à l'épaule par exemple), mais j'ai eu du mal à les y loger ; peut-être faut-il avoir le coup de main (ça boudine un peu les bords lorsqu'elles sont rentrées je trouve) ;
- La hanse est de très bonne facture, avec des crochets métalliques, et un protège-épaule rembourré. Néanmoins, les anneaux au niveau de la sacoche sont en plastique ;
- Les fermetures éclair semblent également très solides : une pour protéger le portable, et une permettant l'accès aux deux poches avant ;
- Vu de face, la poche avant gauche possède un emplacement pour glisser un portable, ainsi qu'un emplacement pour glisser un crayon. La poche droite n'en possède pas. J'ai trouvé l'accès aux poches assez difficile lorsque le portable est dans la housse (l'empêchant de s'étirer). A mon avis, il faut y ajouter ses périphériques avant de mettre le portable, et les en retirer après avoir ôté le portable. Les poches possèdent un petit volet accordéon en bas, leur permettant d'accueillir facilement le chargeur du MBA ou d'autres périphériques. Dans ce cas, la sacoche parait un peu obèse !
- Derrière, une poche avec simple fermeture à scratch permet d'y loger un livre ou un magazine.

Dans l'ensemble, je trouve cette sacoche à la fois jolie et de bonne facture. Quant à l'agrément d'utilisation, je vous ferai de nouveau un petit commentaire après une semaine d'utilisation ;-)

Florian


----------



## scherel (31 Août 2011)

fponroy a dit:


> Dans l'ensemble, je trouve cette sacoche à la fois jolie et de bonne facture. Quant à l'agrément d'utilisation, je vous ferai de nouveau un petit commentaire après une semaine d'utilisation ;-)
> 
> Florian



Merci pour ton commentaire détaillé. C'est vrai que les sacoches Incase sont des bijoux. Je les choisis quasiment tout le temps de par leur avantage concernant les fermetures rembourées et protégées, ce qui évite tout genre de rayure sur la coque des portables.

Si tu as un Macbook Air j'aimerai beaucoup avoir ton avis sur comment le portable est maintenu à l'intérieur. Vu qu'il s'agit de la même sacoche pour tous les macbook 13" apparemment, j'aurais voulu savoir si le Air, plus fin, n'avait pas tendance à se balader un peu trop dans la housse ?

Merci d'avance pour ton expérience et partage.

Stan.


----------



## fponroy (31 Août 2011)

scherel a dit:


> Si tu as un Macbook Air j'aimerai beaucoup avoir ton avis sur comment le portable est maintenu à l'intérieur. Vu qu'il s'agit de la même sacoche pour tous les macbook 13" apparemment, j'aurais voulu savoir si le Air, plus fin, n'avait pas tendance à se balader un peu trop dans la housse ?
> Stan.



J'ai acheté la sacoche pour MacBook Air 11", qui est parfaitement adaptée. Je ne peux malheureusement pas te répondre pour le modèle 13" :rose:

En revanche, je passe régulièrement près de l'Apple Store du Louvre, si tu veux j'y ferai un saut pour tester.


----------



## scherel (31 Août 2011)

fponroy a dit:


> J'ai acheté la sacoche pour MacBook Air 11", qui est parfaitement adaptée. Je ne peux malheureusement pas te répondre pour le modèle 13" :rose:
> 
> En revanche, je passe régulièrement près de l'Apple Store du Louvre, si tu veux j'y ferai un saut pour tester.



Merci pour ta réponse rapide. Si tu as testé la 11" et qu'ele est adaptée au Air alors ça devrait petre la même chose pour le 13". 

Néanmoins si tu as le temps d'y passer et de l'essayer je veux bien entendre ton avis avant de l'acheter.

J'attends ta réponse par MP ça évitera de trop charger le fil de discussion 

Merci encore pour ton aide.

Stan.


----------



## Crisis2k (2 Septembre 2011)

Pour info, je viens de recevoir la mienne :
http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?id=10557

Lacie ForMoa spéciale Macbook Air 11" (ou 13" d'ailleurs). Qualité top, pas trop cher.






Je cherchais une housse assez fine, à la taille exacte de mon 11" et avec poignée. J'ai eu du mal à trouver, je suis tombé dessus par hasard et comme personne n'en a parlé dans ce sujet, je me suis dit que l'info pourrait servir à quelqu'un 

++


----------



## MaxSolonik (4 Septembre 2011)

Crisis2k a dit:


> Pour info, je viens de recevoir la mienne :
> http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?id=10557
> 
> Lacie ForMoa spéciale Macbook Air 11" (ou 13" d'ailleurs). Qualité top, pas trop cher.
> ...




elles ont l'air bien sympa ! dispo uniquement sur le site ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h42 ----------

http://www.expansys.fr/pdair-leather-case-for-apple-new-macbook-air-2010-11-book-type-black-206254/

j'aimerai trouver la même pour MBA 13 ...


----------



## Crisis2k (6 Septembre 2011)

À priori, pour être sûr d'avoir le bon format, il vaut mieux commander directement sur leur site.
La livraison s'est effectuée très rapidement en tout cas (commande validée dans la journée, expédiée immédiatement, reçue 2 jours après...).


----------



## kelFAI (7 Septembre 2011)

bon vous m'avez convaincu ! je prends la même. question qu'en est-il des poignées ? solides et bien attachés ?


----------



## Crisis2k (7 Septembre 2011)

Je ne m'en sers que depuis une semaine donc impossible de dire sur le long terme... Mais quand on tient la housse entre les mains, on sait que la qualité de fabrication est bonne, je n'ai aucun doute qu'elle tiendra longtemps


----------



## kelFAI (7 Septembre 2011)

merci de la réponse Crisis2k! en fiat je me posais la question du système d'attache des poignée à la housse car apparemment on peut les détacher. Ma commande est validé et je suis en tout cas content du prix car je voulais éviter de payer plus de 30&#8364; pour une housse. Le tarif me parait vraiment raisonnable.


----------



## Crisis2k (8 Septembre 2011)

Non, en fait on ne peut pas les enlever, on peut juste les ranger dans les poches des 2 côtés...
Je pense que tu en seras content, tiens-moi au courant


----------



## kelFAI (8 Septembre 2011)

Ah ok merci pour la précision ! 
J'ai fait la commande hier je m'attends à la recevoir dans la semaine prochaine. A ce moment la je te donnerai mon feedback - en tout cas merci pour la référence et le partage des informations.


----------



## shenrone (8 Septembre 2011)

Hello all, ou avez vous acheté la Housse Viper pour Macbook Air 11 pouces? 
Thank you


----------



## CasseTaTele (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
je cherche une sacoche pour transporter mon mac book air 11",
je veux pouvoir le porter en bandoulière et y mettre quelques accessoires (adaptateur, câble ethernet, etc...)
que me conseillez vous?
j'ai vu celle là: http://www.amazon.fr/be-ez-reporter-Air-pour-MacBook/dp/B004SFYWUM/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1315811183&sr=8-5 qui a l'air sympa et me plait bien mais un peu cher. Je préfère avoir une sacoche banalisée et pas trop typée "mac" histoire de pas se la faire arracher dans la rue 
Je vois que beaucoups se tournent vers des housses. Pour ceux qui choisissent une housse, vous la mettez ensuite dans un sac pour la transporter?


----------



## UnAm (15 Septembre 2011)

CasseTaTele a dit:


> Je vois que beaucoups se tournent vers des housses. Pour ceux qui choisissent une housse, vous la mettez ensuite dans un sac pour la transporter?



Oui, c'est le moyen le plus sûr de passer inaperçu (sauf si tu sors ton MBA dans le métro - déjà vu -_- )


----------



## irma333 (16 Septembre 2011)

Pour ma part j'ai acheté une pochette "LA robe", noire et vert pomme dedans. Banal, mais pour le MBA 13" y'a presque pas de choix (à part si on est prêt à prendre celle qu'ils mettent pour le MBP 13", sauf que ça flotte).

Je le transporte dans un sac à dos ou sac à main pour aller à la fac. Pendant deux jours j'ai dû le transporter dans une pochette A4 en plastique parce que je n'avais pas reçu la housse. Est ce que c'est pas trop la classe de sortir son ordi d'entre ses feuilles de notes?


----------



## desty_nova (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, futur possesseur d'un macbook air 13 (il doit arriver demain via ups ), je cherche une housse capable de le protéger des diverses agressions liés à la vie estudiantine :  
- chocs liés aux transports (inévitable surtout dans les transports parisien aux heures de pointes)
- compressions/écrasements (il m'arrive de trimballer des bouquins de plus de 800 pages   ).
Merci d'avance.


----------



## fanougym (22 Septembre 2011)

bonjour, 

je suis intéressé par cette sacoche, pour mon futur mb Air 13".

Quelqu'un l'a il acheté ?
Quels retours ?


----------



## KiPiCoOl (27 Septembre 2011)

scherel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> quelqu'un aurait-it testé celle-ci pour macbook air ?
> 
> http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/nylon-sling-sleeve-cl57482




Trop bien cette sacoche, finition, qualité, rien à dire !
(rend beaucoup mieux en vrai que sur les photos !)


----------



## scherel (28 Septembre 2011)

KiPiCoOl a dit:


> Trop bien cette sacoche, finition, qualité, rien à dire !
> (rend beaucoup mieux en vrai que sur les photos !)



Merci pour ton feedback


----------



## bdx91 (29 Septembre 2011)

irma333 a dit:


> ...
> Pendant deux jours j'ai dû le transporter dans une pochette A4 en plastique parce que je n'avais pas reçu la housse. Est ce que c'est pas trop la classe de sortir son ordi d'entre ses feuilles de notes?



j'ai acheté la robe pour MBA mais je la trouve comment dire ... un peu épaisse voire 'grossière' et ne rendant pas justice à la finesse du MBA alors j'ai testé le coup de la pochette à élastiques au boulot aujourd'hui.

Bon ca protège rien on est d'accord par contre c'est super discret, et à la cafette, sortir le MBA 13 d'une pov' pochette A4 cartonnée ca a juste scotché tous les collègues. Personne ne croyait qu'il avait un ordi dedans. 

La classe et mdr  !


----------



## Nicolas31400 (6 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais m'acheter une sacoche où je puisse mettre :

-Mon MBA 11"
-Le chargeur

-Une trousse
-Un trieur (Format A4)
-Un agenda (format A4)

Comme vous le voyez c'est une sacoche destinée à aller en cours qu'il me faudrait...

Mes besoins : 

-Compact
-Design
-Légèreté
-Confort

Je suis tourné vers "Be.ez" Le reporter Air 11... Cependant, je me demande si le trieur peut rentrer dans la sacoche... 
Peut-on me confirmer ?


----------



## Bond@007 (11 Octobre 2011)

Mon MBA fraîchement déballé, je souhaite acquérir cette housse enfin disponible en version 13' : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22...13-noir-rouge-housse-pour-macbook-air-13.html

Deux détails me chagrinnent légèrement :

- Je voudrais plugger " à demeure" 2 mini clés usb à mon MBA mais je crains que çà ne rentre pas dans la housse.

- Je crains de ne pas pouvoir ranger dans cette housse le chargeur de mon MBA.

Quelqu'un l'aurait-il déjà testé dans la version 13' ?

Quelle alternative pour ces 2 usages si la Viper n'était pas compatible ?

Merci.


----------



## Cabriolet73 (11 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Voici le modél que j'ai trouvé chez Darty pour 24, il me semble.
La mousse polyuréthane de 5mm offre une bonne protection contre les petits chocs.
Un bourlet sous la fermeture éclair évite d'abimé le bord du portable.
Mon Macbook air de 13" entre parfaitement dedans.
Pour le chargeur il faudra trouver une astuce car il ne sera pas le bien venu dans la housse.
Mais avec 7 H d'autonomie, il ne m'acompagne pas souvent.
Une enveloppe plastic étanche est également fournie pour les passagers de la pluie.
Je veux dire ceux qui se déplace à pied par tous les temps.
Cordialement &#63743;&#63743;*&#63743;&#63743;

http://www.mac4ever.com/articles/hardware/888/larobe_protection_macbook_air_du_bel_ouvrage/


----------



## desty_nova (11 Octobre 2011)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Mon MBA fraîchement déballé, je souhaite acquérir cette housse enfin disponible en version 13' : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22...13-noir-rouge-housse-pour-macbook-air-13.html
> 
> Deux détails me chagrinnent légèrement :
> 
> ...



Salut Bond@007, je me suis pris la housse vyper 13" chez macway, le chargeur rentre dans la housse mais sans la rallonge. Les clefs usb peuvent facilement venir se loger en face dans l'une des trois poches, même si des mini dongles usb comme ceux de logitech peuvent passer, par contre ça accroche un peu pour rentrer et sortir le mba de son logement. 
Personnellement je ne range pas le chargeur dans la housse même si il rentre car mon sac à dos est rempli de livres qui font pression sur la housse et ça a tendance à appuyer sur l'écran.


----------



## Bond@007 (11 Octobre 2011)

Salut desty_nova et tout d'abord merci pour ton retour.

Aurais-tu quelques photos de l'ensemble ? Me conseillerais-tu cette acquisition au finale ?

Je voudrais plugger ce type de clé usb : http://www.pixmania.be/be/fr/10330724/art/emtec/cle-usb-2-0-s100-16-go-gr.html ... çà passera sans les enlever pour l'insertion et le retrait ?

Dommage pour le chargeur qui ne passera pas avec son câble de recharge ... mais mon écran est précieux


----------



## vicvinci (23 Novembre 2011)

Cabriolet73 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Voici le modél que j'ai trouvé chez Darty pour 24, il me semble.
> La mousse polyuréthane de 5mm offre une bonne protection contre les petits chocs.
> Un bourlet sous la fermeture éclair évite d'abimé le bord du portable.
> ...



Elle est juste introuvable !
Je suis à Montréal, et j'ai trouvé aucuns shops, mais vraiment aucun qui ne la vende !

Avant de partir, j'avais fait la Fnac, Apple, Iconcept, Virgin de Bordeaux : RIEN

Les gars chez apple ont même osé me dire : mais prend celle de MBP, c'est pareil....et comme je devais prendre l'avion le lendemain, obligé d'acheter ça....
Mais ça va pas du tout ! L'ordi bouge, pas stabilisé, c'est grossier !


----------



## FlyingTruelle (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
nouveau sur le forum... et dans l'univers Mac, je viens de me faire plaisir en m'équipant d'un MBA 13" (merci Papa Noël). Pour le moment, mon nouveau joujou dort tranquillement dans sa boite.
Pour le protéger j'ai acheté sur Amazon une housse   Freiwild housse Air




Mais voilà, je cherche maintenant une sorte de trousse pour y mettre le chargeur et les différents accessoires/cables... et jusque la je n'ai rien trouvé à part le Cableguy de chez Waterfield http://www.sfbags.com/products/cableguy/cableguy.htm
seul hic : frais de port exorbitants
Avez-vous quelque chose à me conseiller ?
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B002GYQGOW


----------



## MrClaye (18 Décembre 2011)

J'ai un peu de mal à saisir le choix du MBA pour certains (que je vais bientôt pour procurer) qui en le blindant de housses et de machins le rende plus encombrant qu'un MBP.
Hormis pour les chocs, j'aimerais bien comprendre, vous avez peur de quoi ? L'aluminium est sujet aux rayures ? (c'est une vrai question pas une agression car il parait robuste de prime abord).

Enfin je sais pas, pour mettre mon futur MBA dans mon sac besace en cuir j'aurais bien tenté le coup de le glisser dans une pochette A4 cartonnée pour éviter les rayures ou bien prendre une housse type Freiwild (d'ailleurs vu qu'elle n'est plus dispo si vous en connaissez du même genre je suis preneur).


----------



## opiumdna (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, à ceux qui ont pris une sleeve de incase pour macbook air 13", celle sans fermeture éclair. Où vous l'êtes-vous procuré ? Sur l'apple store, ils n'ont que la rose de dispo :/
Autre question, est-ce que ça rentre dans une sacoche be.ze LE reporter Air 13" ou bien dois-je prendre le modèle pour LE reporter pour macbook pro 13 ?


----------



## Hige (15 Janvier 2012)

Bien qu'ayant parcouru tout le sujet,je n'ai rien vu en ce qui concernerait une protection plus rapproché et légere comme celle ci http://www.amazon.fr/Speck-SeeThru-Satin-MacBook-protection/dp/B004J1FS9Y/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_2

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre mis a part la marque Ion qui possede un truc semblable.
Existe il un autre fabricant de ce genre de coque ??

Pas besoin de sacoche j'ai deja le necessaire (a tester quand le MBA 13 sera la).

Thx.


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Janvier 2012)

Y a Incase qui fait des coques similaires, 
Après c'est question de gout certains ne veulent pas proteger leur MAC car considérant qu'il faut qu'il soit vu, 
pour ma part j'adore le noir, donc la coque Incase noir me va super! 

pour ce qui est de temperatures je n'ai pas vu de monter en temperature entre le moment que je mets la coques et les autres moments sans la coque! 

la ventilation se fait assez bien, la montée en temperature n'est que de seulement quelques degrés, (je ne l'utilise qu'en exterieur, à mon domicile je laisse le MAC sans coque)

pour ce qui est du poids sur un MBA, ça en rajoute c'est clair, mais d'un autre cote ça le rigidifie!


----------



## Hige (15 Janvier 2012)

J 'ai fait un tour sur le site Incase mais je n'ai rien vu mis a part ceci http://goincase.com/products/detail/perforated-hardshell-case-cl57887/5 dont le design ne me plait guere avec ce style gruyere.

Je pense que je vais rester sur la Speck.

Merci.


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Janvier 2012)

arfff c'est vrai que ce style gruyere faut aimer! 

Speck font des très bons produits donc pas de soucis sur ce point là!


----------



## okayplayer (3 Février 2012)

salut à tous/toutes

ca y ai ! je viens de commander mon mba 13' i5. je ne suis pas étudiant (donc je trimballerai pas le mac partout !)

je voudrais le protéger et je suis tombé sur la coque speck satin qui lui donne un look sublime à en voir les vidéos sur le net

je vais me servir du mac chez moi, le prendre dans le train quand je descendrai dans le sud tous les mois...  ce que j'aime sur cette coque c'est qu'elle semble rigidifier le mac (je l'utiliserai le plus souvent dans mon lit)

après pour le transport je pensais prendre une housse de base pour la protection contre les poussières.... vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## okayplayer (4 Février 2012)

up


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Quelqu'un saurait il s'il y  un revendeur SFbags en france ou en europe? Je n'ai pas vu d'informations à ce sujet sur leur site.
Quelqu'un a t il acheté cette housse http://www.sfbags.com/products/laptopsuedejacket/laptopsuedejacket.htm ?
Merci


----------



## chnoub (24 Avril 2012)

bonjour bonjour

 je cherche desesperement u produit ressemblant a ça


pour mon macbook air 11. je veux en fait une housse simple en neoprene ou autre, façon "larobe", mais avec une bandoulière que je peux mettre ou enlever, et SANS poignée ..

si qqun a un tuyau...


----------



## Larme (24 Avril 2012)

J'suis pas fan, mais j'ai trouvé ça.


----------



## Membre supprimé 699902 (12 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila j'ai une petite question. Je dispose d'un macbook air 2011 13' et j'envisage l'achat d'un sac à dos pour le promener.

Es-ce que certains d'entre vous seraient si le sac proposé par apple, le Incase Compact Backpack convient pour un Macbook Air de 13 pouces. J'ai peur qu'il soit trop grand. Peut-être qu'il existe d'autres modèle mais après de longues recherches je n'ai rien trouvé.

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H5014ZM/A

En vous remerciant de votre aide,

Bonne soirée,


Romain


----------



## Larme (12 Mai 2012)

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/s...sac-de-transport-pour-macbook-air-209452.html ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 699902 (12 Mai 2012)

Merci beaucoup, je n'avais pas trouvé ce fil.

Bonne soirée !

J'ai fusionné&#8230;


----------



## JarJar (15 Juin 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

Je profite de ce topic pour poser à mon tour une petite question.

Je vais prochainement faire l'acquisition d'un MacBook Air 13" et je cherche une housse ou plutôt un étui en cuir dans le style des BeyzaCases Zero Series que j'adore.
Le problème c'est que cet étui n'est disponible uniquement pour les 11" et je ne trouve pas un modèle équivalent en 13".

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer un modèle similaire que ce soit en cuir ou dans une autre matière et de n'importe quelle marque, ce qui compte pour moi c'est que cela reste super fin et assez jolie même dans létui.

Merci a vous !


----------



## gabydep (16 Juin 2012)

bonjour 

je viens de me commander un MBA 13" pour le boulot, et j'ai vu les belles coque speck  dont vous avez parlé, 

je me demandais si la taille et le format des coque modele 2011 est le meme que pour les nouveau MBA (c 'est mon premier air et je ne l'ai pas encore recu donc je n'ai pas de point de comparaison.

merci a vous, 

je recherche quelque chose de resistant et esthetique, la coque parfaite quoi.

si vous avez d'autre idée, je suis prenneur.

merci a vous et bonne journée.


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

alors vu que APPLE n'a pas touché à la coque des MBA donc parfait tu peux y aller! 


par contre de mon point de vue, avoir un super MBA et lui mettre une coque c'est l'alourdir et le deprecier pour rien ! 

un Mac est en alu et c'est resistant (si tu y fais un peu attention) une simple housse de transport sera peut etre plus en adequation!


----------



## pouet13 (12 Juillet 2012)

Pour ma part j'ai pris ça pour le trasport 
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23...rotection-pour-macbook-et-macbook-pro-13.html

et ça en seconde peau (modele sans la poche devant amsi avec un emplacement pour le charger sans ouvrir )
http://www.tucanousa.com/shop/second-skin-with-me-for-macbook-pro-air-14.html


----------



## introid (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
je viens de recevoir ce jour mon MBA 13 pouces 2012, au premier contact, je suis plutôt content de la machine pour les quelques minutes d'utilisation (peut être la barre d'espace un peu bruyante par rapport à d'autres touches).
Je cherche donc une skin qui protegerait bien le MBA contre les coups, poussières et puisse être mise dans un sac à dos éventuellement.
Je trouve que les coques de protections détruisent la ligne de la bête.
Que pensez vous de celle ci: http://www.amazon.fr/Be-ez-Sacoche-Polyur%C3%A9thane-MacBook-Framboise/dp/B005NNEYGA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## pouet13 (13 Juillet 2012)

tres belle, si on m'avait pas offert la mienne c'est celle ci que j'aurai pris


----------



## introid (13 Juillet 2012)

Rebonjour pouet13 
Tu as quoi toi?
Sinon, j'aurais bien pris une Gimp 13 Air (je l'avais sur un ancien MBP 17), je trouvais la qualité très bonne, mais un peu lourde peut être.


----------



## MrPermanganate (13 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour
je vais m'acheter prochainement un MBA 13" 2012, et j'aurais aimé savoir si quelqu'un avait acheté la housse en cuir KNOMO (le lien est à la fin de mon message), et si elle convenait pour les transports quotidiens, si elle était fine, confortable, n'abimait pas le MBA, et si la qualité était au rendez-vous. Merci !  

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H...Ng&fs=m.macCompatibility=13inchmacbookair&p=4


----------



## pouet13 (13 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Rebonjour pouet13
> Tu as quoi toi?
> Sinon, j'aurais bien pris une Gimp 13 Air (je l'avais sur un ancien MBP 17), je trouvais la qualité très bonne, mais un peu lourde peut être.


 
j'ai ça, toute façon mon MBA n'y passe que tres peu de temps dedans lol



pouet13 a dit:


> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23...rotection-pour-macbook-et-macbook-pro-13.html
> 
> http://www.tucanousa.com/shop/second-skin-with-me-for-macbook-pro-air-14.html


----------



## introid (13 Juillet 2012)

Tu es content de ta Tucana?
Tu peux mettre quelque chose dans le compartiment avec la fermeture éclaire?


----------



## pouet13 (14 Juillet 2012)

oui très content toutefois je mets rien dans la poche, à part quelque papier, je prefere garder l'effet fin du MBA :râteau: c'est pour cela que j'ai pris aussi un sac , dans le cas ou il faut que je prenne le chargeur, l'iPhone, l'iPad, l'iPod, quelques câbles et ma femme :love:


----------



## introid (14 Juillet 2012)

Lol, on est d'accord, je suis partie sur la Be.ez La Robe en Noir/Orange via Amazon, je vous dirais si elle est bien:love:


----------



## JONYBLAZ (20 Juillet 2012)

la be ez larobe a ouverture frontale est parfaite pour un macbook air,j'ai récemment fait acquisition d'un mba et elle douce


----------



## introid (20 Juillet 2012)

Tu fais allusion à celle avec l'ouverture sur le côté.


----------



## Bloodymary (7 Août 2012)

Possesseur d'un MBA depuis peu mais ayant un iPad depuis un peu plus d'un an j'avais alors opté pour un Akibag pour ce dernier et n'étant pas déçu par cette sacoche que je trouve quasi parfaite en tout point j'ai naturellement pris la sacoche akibag adapté au mba pour la petite histoire c'est une jeune entreprise française avec une histoire très sympa un blog également à découvrir et surtout de super sacoche à un prix réellement adapté je fais un peu de pub je n'ai aucune action chez eux mais leur sacoche se démarque réellement on dit pas j'ai un ordi on dit j'ai un Mac la on ne dit pas j'ai une sacoche mais j'ai un akibag. http://akibag.com/


----------



## Bloodymary (15 Août 2012)

Pour ma part j'ai une  sacoche Akibag et celle ci me ravie.
Ayant découvert cette marque alors que je cherchais une sacoche sympa pour un ipad2 je n'ai vraiment pas été déçu par celle ci elle est robuste jolie ne craint pas les journee pluvieuses important surtout en Normandie donc lorsque j'ai acheté mon mba la question ne s'est pas posé bien longtemps j'ai pris le modèle adapté à la taille du mba. J'ai pas d'action la bas mais je recommande ce produit sur bien des points... Que je pourrais citer mais il y en a beaucoup !
En plus c'est une entreprise française et le blog est vraiment très sympa et on voit réellement la difficulté d'entreprendre en France. Alors quand on peut donner un coup de pouce...


----------



## Noryah62 (4 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour toute la communauté !!!

J'aurai souhaité une housse de ce genre : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H...Compatibility=13inchmacbookair&p=1#tech-specs
Cette housse vendu sur l'apple store me convient parfaitement, sauf son prix !!

Je voudrais que la housse soit toujours autour du Mac quand je l'ouvre. Je possède le nouveau Macbook Air 13". La housse n'est pas obligée d'être en cuir pour me plaire 
Voilà merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## introid (4 Septembre 2012)

Cette housse ne protege appparemment pas trop les côté, image stylos, clés, autre, il n'y a pas de zip.
Autre point, ensuite elle tue un peu le design, je vois un intérêt à ce type de housse simplement si tu prends bcp l'avion ou le TGV pour éviter de fracasser ton MBA sur les tablettes de sièges.


----------



## Noryah62 (5 Septembre 2012)

Tu me conseillerais quoi alors ??

J'en ai exclusivement l'utilité à la FAC, et je n'ai pas envie que toutes les personnes présentes dans l'amphi voient que j'ai un Mac... Je voudrais cacher un peu tout (la pomme par exemple), tout en le protégeant convenablement et pour un prix non excessif


----------



## introid (8 Septembre 2012)

Pour quelqu'un connaissant le Mac, et surtout le MBA, difficile de le cacher.
Perso, j'ai pris une La Robe de Be.eZ, elle est bien si le MBA doit être transporté dans un sac à dos ou besace, par contre sorti de la, le Mac n'est plus protégé.


----------



## Kant1 (24 Septembre 2012)

De mon côté, pour mon MBA 2012, j'ai pris une housse Freiwild Sleeve Air 13, en gris.

Elle est très bien finie, très bien adaptée à la forme du MBA, et ça change des housses néoprène...

Bref + que satisfait! (commandé sur Amazon.fr)


----------



## Motip (27 Septembre 2012)

Qqun aurai une idee pour une housse de transport permetant se stocker un DD et le chargeur ?


----------



## sc4497 (22 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Ayant déjà une housse Be.ez dont je suis absolument satisfait pour proteger mon MBA 13", j'aimerai maintenant acheter un sac a dos pour le transporter plus facilement et éviter qu'il subisse trop dans ma valise.

Je cherche donc :
* Un sac à dos relativement sobre
* capable de maintenir mon MBA 13" avec sa house de manière efficace (et donc éviter les pochettes pour ordi 17")
* Avec un miminum de place à l'intérieur pour transporter d'autres choses : périphériques bien sûr (DD, souris, connectique), et 1 ou 2 livres au moins.
(* Pas une sacoche)

J'ai repéré le sac suivant Case Logic : http://www.fnac.com/Case-Logic-Sac-...rtable-13-14-Noir-Modele-DLBP114/a3439749/w-4

Avez-vous d'autres sac à dos à me conseiller ? Les critiques sur ce modèle ont l'air relativement bonnes, même si je craint un peu le manque de place à l'intérieur... D'un autre côté, je me dit qu'en ayant un ordi aussi facilement transportable, c'est dommage d'avoir un gros sac à dos !

Bref, qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## introid (22 Novembre 2012)

Perso, j'ai la housse Be.eZ et je le mets dans un sac à dos acheté il y a quelques temps chez Decathlon (hyper discret) mais avec zip dorsal pour un compartiment ordinateur portable (Backpack BP25).

Je l'ai depuis quelques années, très léger, mais je ne suis plus certain qu'il existe encore...

http://www.carandcity.it/public/post/geonaute-bp-25-action-2936.asp

Le mien est de couleur noire.


----------



## Agrippine (24 Décembre 2012)

Coucou 

Voici mon premier message ! 

Je reçois un MacBook Air ce soir (merci papa Noël) mais je suis à la recherche d'une coque !

Je sais que pas mal d'entre vous trouvent que ça dénature le MBA (d'après les messages précédents) mais j'en ai pas mal besoin car je suis étudiante et j'utilise pas mal mon Mac en amphi et dans ma Fac de droit les tablettes d'amphi sont pourries avec pas mal de plaques en cuivres afin d'indiquer les numéros de places.

Bref mon MacBook Pro s'est pris plein de rayures (et non pas de micros) dessous !

J'ai déjà une housse style de mon MBP Larobe, Incase néoprene où je glisse le MBA dedans mais il me faut une coque !

J'ai regardé sur MacWay, y'en a une pas trop cher :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23...air-13-crystal-clear-coque-de-protection.html

Qu'en pensez vous ? Quelqu'un l'utilise ?

Sinon sur l'Apple Store y'en a deux à 49 et 54 euros est ce que vous les connaissez ? 

Ma seule exigence : qu'elle soit transparente  

Je vous remercie, et je vous souhaite à tous de bonnes fêtes !!


----------



## kabyloo (20 Janvier 2013)

J'ai commandé une housse semi rigide pour mon futur MacBook Air 13' qui devrait arrivé en fin de semaine prochaine,


C'est une Case-Logic qui me semble bien résistante
Lien vers Amazon


Je vous ferai un retour de que je l'aurai reçu


----------



## chinoisurfer (24 Janvier 2013)

Bon je rejoins le groupe 

Je viens de recevoir mon macbook air 13 pouce pour remplacer mon macbook vieillissant et pour épauler mon nouvel imac. 
Alors pour l'imac j'ai pas eu de soucis pour le protéger  , mais pour le macbook air je pense m'orient vers une house BE.EZ comme celle dem on macbook : 
http://www.fnac.com/Be-ez-Housse-LArobe-Black-Addict-pour-MacBook-Air-13-Wasabi/a4085613/w-4

Par contre après j'aimerai pouvoir mettre tout sa dans une sacoche, serviette pour pouvoir y mettre quelques chemises, mais aussi mon chargeur mac et iphone.  dans ce style la:
http://www.1001sacoches.com/cartables/130-cartable-vintage-cuir-chocolat-belfast.html

Cependant je n'ai pas du tout confiance dans ce site.
Vous me conseillez d'aller dans un magasin style le bagagiste and co pour trouver ce genre de sac a prix pas non plus prohibitif ? ou vous avez une bonne adresse sur le net ? 

Merci d'avance la communauté


----------



## Larme (24 Janvier 2013)

J'ai une Be.ez bleue marine/bleue turquoise (intérieur), et elle me convient parfaitement. Donc bon choix de ce côté-là.

Concernant le sac et le site, aucune idée.


----------



## chinoisurfer (24 Janvier 2013)

merci pour ta réponse :jap: 

Sinon quelqu'un a déjà tester ce genre d'étuis :
http://store.apple.com/fr-edu/produ...13-skinny-sleeve-for-macbook-air?fnode=50&p=5

Sa se ferme avec la bande élastique mais quid des éraflure sur le côté du macbook air qui pourrait être exposé vu qu'elle n'a pas de fermeture. 

Sinon pour la sacoche de transport en cuir j'ai trouver sa sur le store apple : 
http://store.apple.com/fr-edu/product/HA146ZM/A/mallette-creed-matt-&-nat 13 pouces?fnode=50&p=3

des retours ou avis dessus ?


----------



## chinoisurfer (28 Janvier 2013)

petit retour sur ce que j'ai acheté pour transporter mon macbook air 13 pouce: 

Alors la house BE, parfaite épouse bien le mac et éviterons les rayure sur la bête : 




Puis une sacoche en cuir acheter chez un vendeur de maroquinerie. Parfaite, élégante, très fonctionnel, emplacement pour le macbook air, agencement intérieur aussi pour mettre des stylos, chemise de cours, différent chargeur etc :


----------



## ness_Du_frat (29 Janvier 2013)

Je viens de commander la housse Bookbook, de Twelve South. Je vous dirai ce qu'il en est  
Je voulais quelque chose d'un peu vintage, et en même temps qui protège bien. J'ai vraiment hésité à prendre une petite housse en cuir, assez fine, puis je me suis dit que je préférais peut-être que ça pèse un peu plus mais que ça le protège bien, il a l'air super fragile...
(je passe du macbook blanc de 2007 au macbook air 11", ça fait un choc ^^)


----------



## firstP (31 Janvier 2013)

Salut à tous,
je souhaiterais acquérir un pochette la plus "rigide" possible pour protéger mon mba; après avoir effectué quelques recherches : 
-thule 13" (je suppose bien sauf peu de protection si pression sur le marériel 
-targus slim-line 13" 
-coque notebook t'nb bubbles 

Il est indiqué que ce sont des modèles semi-rigides; quelle est celle la mieux adaptée pour résister? 
je ne précise que je cherche quelque chose de compacte et résistant pour rester dans la lignée ultrabook 
Un avis ?
Merci


----------



## Larme (31 Janvier 2013)

J'ai l'impression que ce sont plus des sacs que des housses...


----------



## ness_Du_frat (4 Février 2013)

Comme promis : 
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/housse-bookbook-de-twelve-south-1218163.html


----------



## flatour (9 Février 2013)

J'ai un usage intensif de mom MBA et je me déplace beaucoup.
J'aime préserver mon materiel mais je ne suis pas parano non plus. J'aime avant tout préserver la "beauté" de la bête.

J'ai donc fait les choix suivants qui me conviennent parfaitement :

En permanence une coque simple, transparente, type "cristal". Coque de base, pas chere, pas de marque, tient 6 mois a 1 an puis je remplace. Achetee environ 10usd mais je suis en asie, enfin on trouve pareil sur le net.

Une housse en neoprene basique, pas super classe mais normal, type http://media.topannonces.fr/topanno...3814-4682-98e1-1d682e41f68d-pic_2-622-480.jpg mais sans le gros truc rouge.

Bien sur pas la place pour le chargeur mais si je le prends c'est a coté. Souvent quand je compte me servir du mac que quelques heures je ne prends pas le chargeur.

Voila vous sacez tout


----------



## bennji (17 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Je recherche une housse 13 pouces pour protéger mon MacBook Air 13 Nouvellement acquis c'est pour le protéger lors d'eventuel déplacement.
Le mec dans un sac à dos, une sacoche etc, sans qu'il ne risque grand chose.
J'aimerai ne pas mettre plus de 30

Une coque est elle nécessaire en plus ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## thierry37 (9 Septembre 2013)

flatour a dit:


> En permanence une coque simple, transparente, type "cristal". Coque de base, pas chere, pas de marque, tient 6 mois a 1 an puis je remplace. Achetee environ 10usd mais je suis en asie, enfin on trouve pareil sur le net.



ça ne marque pas l'alu, après quelques mois ?
ça ne chauffe pas trop ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h46 ----------




chinoisurfer a dit:


> petit retour sur ce que j'ai acheté pour transporter mon macbook air 13 pouce:
> 
> Alors la house BE, parfaite épouse bien le mac et éviterons les rayure sur la bête :



Quand tu insères les MBA, ça ne touche pas sur la fermeture éclair ?
Aucun risque de rayer ?


----------



## ikeke (9 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Quand tu insères les MBA, ça ne touche pas sur la fermeture éclair ?
> Aucun risque de rayer ?



J'ai exactement là même et j'en suis ravi, aucun souci avec cette housse.
Non ça ne touche pas la fermeture éclaire, aucun risque de griffer le MBA.
La housse est assez ferme et protège parfaitement des impacts. La qualité Be.eZ en action quoi 

Avec cette housse, j'ai pris le sac en bandoulière "LA garde robe" de Be.eZ, qualité excellente et on peut mettre le MBA dans sa housse directement dans le sac. Il y a des emplacement pour mettre le chargeur et quelques accessoires.


----------



## takamaka (26 Octobre 2013)

Voici celle que j'ai retenu pour protéger mon ptit 11" : Mujjo Macbook Air 11'' Sleeve - White Leather Edition - 100% Wool Felt

Une expérience utilisateur complémentaire : Product Review: MUJJO MacBook Air Sleeve | fafafoom.com

La pochette sent bon le cuir. Le feutre de laine est superbe.

Excellent produit et quelle qualité de fabrication!!


----------



## thierry37 (27 Octobre 2013)

C'est toi à San Francisco ? &#128522;

Ça protège bien les 3mm de laine ?
Moins qu'une housse Néoprène non?


Est ce que quelqu'un aurait testé les housses allemandes de Cool Bananas?
Ça a l'air d'être de la qialité niveau Be Ez. 

(Faut que je me décide à prendre une housse de protection pour mon MBA dans le sac à dos. 
J'ai déjà un sac fait maison mais il est pas rembourré)


----------



## takamaka (31 Octobre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> C'est toi à San Francisco ? &#65533;&#65533;



Non, non. Ce n'est pas moi à SF ! 

Mira est ravissante mais déjà mariée! :rateau:



thierry37 a dit:


> Ça protège bien les 3mm de laine ?


L'épaisseur est suffisante. Ca se glisse facilement dans un sac. Pas de souci avec une éventuelle fermeture éclair. Le rabas en cuir d'une pièce tient bien en place. Le bouton pression ne marque ni ne blesse mon MBA. J'aime bien cette matière. Moins chlorée, plus "propre" ...


----------



## thierry37 (31 Octobre 2013)

Au final j'ai commandé la Be Ez qu'on trouve partout.
Et aussi celle de Cool Bananas. (un peu différente, elle a un rabat pour garder le mac à l'intérieur. Mais j'ai peur que ce soit plus contraignant qu'utile)





Dès que je reçois les 2, je ferai un petit topic de comparaison, je choisis celle que je préfère et je renvoie l'autre. 

J'ai aussi commandé une petite microfibre fine, pour mettre entre clavier et écran. Trop peur que ça marche l'écran, quand je le transporte.  (je suis pas un bourrin et j'ai pas 3 gros livres dans mon sac à dos, mais je préfère prévenir que guérir... euh... pleurer)


----------



## Srad57 (2 Novembre 2013)

Tu nous feras un retour de Cool Bananas si tu veux bien


----------



## thierry37 (4 Novembre 2013)

J'ai reçu les 2, je ferai un topic de comparaison, avec photos.

Tiens, petite question en attendant : 
_qu'est ce qui est mieux, à votre avis : 
- la mousse néoprène "normale" (qui est un peu molle) , 
- ou celle à mémoire de forme (qui est plus ferme et que les marketeux nous vendent en disant que c'est 100 fois mieux.) ?_


----------



## takamaka (5 Novembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> _qu'est ce qui est mieux, à votre avis :
> - la mousse néoprène "normale" (qui est un peu molle) ,
> - ou celle à mémoire de forme (qui est plus ferme [...]) ?_



On parle de housse ou de sex toys? 

Faut faire attention, tous les ga' assis à la Terrasse vont débarquer &#8230;


----------



## thierry37 (7 Novembre 2013)

J'ai pas trouvé beaucoup de choix pour ma housse de Macbook Air 13".
Jusque là, j'utilise juste un sac fait maison, en polaire tout-doux. C'est bien, doux, rapide à glisser dedans, mais ça protège que des rayures, pas des impacts et chutes.

Comme je commence à prendre mon MBA sur le dos, je voulais une housse en néoprène.
La Be-ez revient rapidement dans les recherches, car connue et reconnue partout.
Je ne voulais pas d'une housse chinoise à 10 qui pue la colle.

Sur Amazon.at, il y aussi les housses CoolBananas qui sont bien notées.

J'ai commandé une de chaque pour comparer, et je renvoie aujourd'hui celle qui me plait le moins.

(N'ayant pas trouvé le moyen de faire un tableau ici, je le mets en image. J'espère que c'est assez lisible)


Be.ez LA robe Black Addict, Noir/Wasabi
La même sur amazon.at
vs
Cool Bananas Rainsuit P2, Noir







Be-ez noire et vert pomme.





Cool Bananas, noire et bords gris.




J'essaie de remettre les photos ce soir, en redimensionné. Là, c'est trop lourd pour mettre sur le forum.

Si vous ne pouvez pas patienter, c'est ici dans un dossier dropbox.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0d43uftjmzqj9xg/jSQdcJF5z


----------



## melaure (7 Novembre 2013)

On m'a déjà filé une Beez avec un Mb Unibody d'occasion. Et bien je n'ai pas du tout aimé la texture, ou alors ça vieilli super mal ... Je reste fidèle à la néo case de Radtech, dont j'ai acheté au moins 6 exemplaires depuis le Titanium. Et ça ca bouge pas


----------



## thierry37 (7 Novembre 2013)

En fait, la texture est déjà toute rèche, cartonnée, dès le départ.
Peut être que la tienne n'a pas veilli et que c'est comme ça aussi en neuf ? 

C'est bizarre, c'est pas du tout souple.
Mais c'est l'effet de cette mousse, je pense.

La tienne a l'air d'être en néoprène, donc plus souple, plus douce, plus mouelleuse.

Elle a l'air bien sympa avec la poignée.

Aucun problème à insérer le MBA, sans rayer sur la fermeture éclair ?

Dommage, elle existe pas en Autriche où je suis.


----------



## melaure (7 Novembre 2013)

Non il y a une autre couche protectrice entre la fermeture et la Mac, pas de soucis.

Sinon perso j'ai pris l'habitude de tout acheter aux US, vu le niveau et la qualité de service des revendeurs d'accessoires Macs français ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1096633 (7 Novembre 2013)

La Be.ez est très bien, j'ai celle-ci:

http://www.amazon.de/be-ez-Graphite...sr=8-1&keywords=be+ez+graphite+macbook+air+13

Et j'en suis satisfait, avec une coque Moshi (très résistante dans tous les tests).


----------



## thierry37 (8 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour votre retour d'info
En fait, il vaut mieux continuer sur le fil principal pour les housses. 
Ça aidera les prochains lecteurs si on ne s'éparpille pas ici. 

Sauf si vous avez une info précise, sur ces 2 housses testées. 

Merci Melaure, je regarderai aux US si je trouve des bons prix. Incluant le transport. 
Mais faut pas de louper car on doit moins facilement renvoyer si insatisfait....





*Je fusionne.*


----------



## takamaka (8 Novembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Je reste fidèle à la néo case de Radtech, dont j'ai acheté au moins *6 exemplaires* depuis le Titanium. *Et ça ca bouge pas*



Y'a pas comme un bug ? 

WaterField Designs, ca ne bouge pas !!


----------



## thierry37 (8 Novembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> *Je fusionne.*



Merci au Modo qui est passé par là. J'allais justement demander, et je trouvais plus mon autre topic.   bah vi, déjà fusionné ici.
Pourrais tu me supprimer le message #501 qui n'a plus lieu d'être. Merci.


Après quelques jours d'utilisation, j'aime bien que la housse soit verticale. J'ai l'impression que c'est plus simple pour mettre/sortir le macbook air.

Je me rends aussi compte que des poignées comme celle de Melaure, ne seraient pas de trop. ça aiderait vachement à attraper le tout.

Y'a celle-ci sur Amazon, mais c'est vraiment trop peu cher ! 9&#8364;
Je vais même pas tenter le coup. J'imagine le néoprène ultra fin, tout pourri. Dommage.
EasyAcc 13.3 Zoll Neopren hülle Sleeve Stoßfest: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör





Celle de Melaure semble sympa en tout cas. Mais c'est 35&#8364; avec les frais de port, plutot que 20. Et ce qui m'embête c'est que si ça plait pas, tu peux renvoyer ? à tes frais ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h55 ----------




			
				Thierry37 a dit:
			
		

> _Quand tu insères les MBA, ça ne touche pas sur la fermeture éclair ?
> Aucun risque de rayer ?_



Message #492


ikeke a dit:


> J'ai exactement là même et j'en suis ravi, aucun souci avec cette housse.
> Non ça ne touche pas la fermeture éclaire, aucun risque de griffer le MBA.



2 mois plus tard, je peux confirmer à 100% ce que disais ikeke. La Be.ez est bien conçu et ça ne touche pas du tout.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Novembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Merci au Modo qui est passé par là. J'allais justement demander, et je trouvais plus mon autre topic.   bah vi, déjà fusionné ici.







thierry37 a dit:


> Pourrais tu me supprimer le message #501 qui n'a plus lieu d'être. Merci.


*Done*


----------



## melaure (9 Novembre 2013)

takamaka a dit:


> Y'a pas comme un bug ?
> 
> WaterField Designs, ca ne bouge pas !!



Je crois que tu confonds. Le NeoCase vient de chez Radtech. Certes ça fait un peu plus cher que d'autres, mais je n'hésite plus quand la qualité est au rendez-vous. Et je fais environ une fois par an une commande groupée dans mon Apple User Group, comme ça on partage le port. Rien n'empêche de la faire dans d'autres villes 

Waterfield, qui est San Francisco Bags fait des produits essentiellement en nylon, et chez eux j'ai prix mon sac de transport, et j'ai de nombreuses pochettes (pouch) pour le matériel. Et franchement ça c'est du costaud (si tu as la sleevecase, tu as du le remarquer, j'en ai aussi une) Mes produits de chez eux qui ont 10 ans n'ont pas bougé, ça vieilli très très bien. Alors c'est vrai que ce n'est pas donné, mais pourquoi ? Parce que c'est entièrement fait aux US, y a RIEN de chinois la dedans. Et je préfère payer des ricains qui sont dans le même bain que nous, et qui ont un vrai sens du service, que des chinois qui payent à coup de fouet, ou de la camelote coréenne ...  La c'est Designed In California AND Made In California !


----------



## thierry37 (9 Novembre 2013)

50 pour 10 ans. 
Ou 15 à changer tous les ans. 
Ça se tient. Autant prendre de la qualité

Est ce que ça pue la colle et le plastique au déballage ? &#128522;


----------



## takamaka (9 Novembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Je crois que tu confonds. Le NeoCase vient de chez Radtech.



Non, non, je t'assure que non. Mais on n'est pas à l'abri d'une mauvaise série. 



melaure a dit:


> Waterfield,[&#8230;] Mes produits de chez eux qui ont 10 ans n'ont pas bougé, ça vieilli très très bien.


 C'est bien pour cela que je cite cette marque. Je suis même toujours aussi surpris par la qualité de leur velcro.



melaure a dit:


> Alors c'est vrai que ce n'est pas donné, *mais pourquoi ? *Parce que c'est entièrement fait aux US, y a RIEN de chinois la dedans. Et je préfère payer des ricains qui sont dans le même bain que nous, et qui ont un vrai sens du service, que des chinois qui payent à coup de fouet, ou de la camelote coréenne ...  La c'est Designed In California AND Made In California !


 Parce qu'ils ont le souci de produire et délivrer des produits de qualité, mais cela tu le retrouves aussi chez des fabricants/producteurs chinois ou coréens. Pas tous, mais aux States et chez nous, on fait aussi ce constat &#8230; Je passe suffisamment de temps dans les entreprises pour te garantir cela.


----------



## melaure (9 Novembre 2013)

takamaka a dit:


> Non, non, je t'assure que non. Mais on n'est pas à l'abri d'une mauvaise série.



Pardonne moi de n'être client que depuis plus d'une décennie chez l'un et l'autre ... allez un petit lien ...


----------



## takamaka (9 Novembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Pardonne moi de n'être client que depuis plus d'une décennie chez l'un et l'autre ... allez un petit lien ...


Faut arrêter de prendre les choses pour soi. J'ai été déçu de mon achat chez Radtech. Je ne dis pas : tous les produits Radtech sont mauvais.

Nota : la NeoCase est par ailleurs fabriquée à Taïwan &#8230;


----------



## trebor1958 (10 Novembre 2013)

Moi j'ai choisi BookBook

Étui en cuir à couverture rigide BookBook de 13*po de Twelve*South pour MacBook*Air et MacBook*Pro avec écran Retina - Apple Store (Canada français)

et j'aime bien.


----------



## MrFoulek (23 Décembre 2013)

Pour ma part j'en ai une de chez INCASE achetée chez Apple à l'Apple Store de Strasbourg et elle est de très bonne qualité pas de soucis pour sa ! J'ai peut être mis le prix mais elle est géniale.


----------



## lucasg (28 Décembre 2013)

Pour ma part, mon choix s'est également porté sur une housse Incase Pro en néoprène achetée en Apple Store...
Et j'en suis plutôt content !


----------



## Larme (30 Décembre 2013)

C'est du pelage de nounours à l'intérieur ?


----------



## thierry37 (30 Décembre 2013)

Ça a l'air tout doux. 

Et sinon, c'est épais comme Néoprène ?


----------



## picvert (28 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour mon MBA, j'ai choisi une protection en laine, cuir non traité et faite par un jeune designer à Hambourg.

Ils ont maintenant un site : Pack & Smooch

Je les avais découvert sur Etsy - Your place to buy and sell all things handmade, vintage, and supplies

Belle qualité, envoi rapide et sans problème.

Bonne journée


----------



## MilesTEG (26 Mars 2014)

Hello,
Je viens vous demandez un avis sur ce genre de protection pour mon MBA 2013.
11Colors Rubberized Hard Case Keyboard Cover for New MacBook Air 11" 13" 2013 | eBay
Déjà qu'en pensez-vous ?

Je transporte mon MBA dans une housse case logic ( Case Logic SSMA313 Housse semi-rigide en E.V.A pour Ultra-book / MacBook Air 13,3" Noir: Amazon.fr: Informatique )
Cependant, quand je suis dans mes établissements scolaire, les paillasses de sciences sont en céramique, et le moindre petit choc marque le MBA, j'en ai déjà fait l'expérience (un tout petit poc qui ne se voit que par moi à priori ^^)
Mais du coup, pour protéger mon MBA, j'envisage d'acheter le genre de protection externe comme le 1er lien et les photos ci-dessous.

J'hésite entre ces deux couleurs pour mon MBA :





 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Laquelle préférez-vous ? (et pourquoi ?)


Merci et @bientôt
Miles






*Note de la modération*: il existe un "Sujet unique", je fusionne.


----------



## Snoopy06000 (1 Avril 2014)

perso je préfère la protection noire.

Ce qui me tente bien également.

Mais kesako de la qualité ? tu penses qu'elle est au rendez-vous étant donné le prix ?


----------



## dgilzz (15 Avril 2014)

J'ai deux sacs pour mon MBA que je conseille sérieusement :

- un Brethaven que j'ai acheté avec mon premier MBA sur l'Apple Store en ligne, il y a 5 ans est qui est toujours dans le même état, produit excellent qui n'a pas bougé
- un Be.ez reporter parfaitement adapté : solide, imperméable, ajusté, la bandoulière permet de se libérer les mains c'est pour ça que je l'utilise en alternative au premier.


----------



## thierry37 (22 Août 2014)

ça peut être sympa de faire des retours d'expérience après 6 mois ou 1 an, sur votre nouvelle housse ou nouveau sac.
On a les premières impressions à la réception, mais qu'en est-il après quelques mois ? 
Toujours satisfait ? ou vous avez changé ?


Déjà 11 mois avec ma Be-ez basique. Rien à signaler pour ma part.
J'avais un peu peur de cette texture "cartonnée", due à la mousse à mémoire de forme, mais on s'y fait.
Je crois que ça aide même un peu quand je veux le glisser dedans, car c'est plus rigide qu'une housse néoprène.
Aucun problème avec la fermeture éclaire qui reste bien à l'extérieur quand on glisse le macbook dedans.

Je confirme qu'après quelques jours, ça ne puait plus la colle.

Et aussi RAS sur la protection du macbook air. Aucune rayure causée par des poussières dans la housse, ou autre.

Elle est comme neuve après 1 an. ("dommage", je ne vais pas en changer tout de suite. )

Dans sa housse, mon nouveau MBA (4 jours), se balade dans mon sac à dos Samsonite, simple. C'est reparti pour un an !


Ci-dessous, mon comparatif de l'an dernier : message #500


thierry37 a dit:


>


----------



## Harchem (21 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, pour le MacBook Air 13,3 " quels sont les meilleurs housses et/ou sacoche sur le marché ?

J'aimerais avoir une sacoche ou je pourrais mettre le chargeur.

Me conseillez-vous d'avoir une housse et la housse la mettre dans une sacoche ?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (21 Décembre 2014)

Harchem a dit:


> J'aimerais avoir une sacoche ou je pourrais mettre le chargeur.


Un sac à dos spécial ordi ?
Comme ça, ton MBA + ton chargeur + qqs adaptateurs + un peu de bazar peut entrer sans problème


----------



## thierry37 (13 Janvier 2015)

Salut Harchem
Tu as trouvé ton bonheur?

J'aime bien les sacs Messenger en bandoulière. 
Si j'en prenais un de bonne qualité, je crois que je mettrai le MBA nu dedans. 

Actuellement dans un sac à dos simple pour ordi, je préfère ma housse comme première protection.


----------



## RobinL (9 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens dépoussiérer quelque peu ce fil de discussion que je trouve bien utile lorsqu'on achète un Mac.

Après 1 an et demi d'utilisation de mon joujou _(j'parle bien du MBA hein !)_, voici mon retour :
- coque smartchell, simple, de couleur : utile pour prévenir les rayures ou le dépôt de poussière sur le mac. Pour autant, est-ce une protection réellement efficace si chute du MBA ? Je ne prendrai pas le risque de tester ! 
- Housse Thule : Fine mais résistante. Là, pour l'occasion, j'ai une confiance absolue dans le matériel (Thule étant à la base spécialisée dans la bagagerie, les coffres de toit, etc), c'est du solide !!!).
- Sac Herschel : En plus de l'esthétique du sac _(je ne suis pas un hipster)_, je le trouve d'une fonctionnalité inégalable. Le sac contient un compartiment dédié au MBA, donc parfait pour le transport et permet de stocker vos autres affaires (chargeur, bloc-notes, trousse, accessoires) dans le reste du sac sans risquer un "contact" entre le Mac et le reste. Pour les étudiants, c'est le pied ! Seul bémol _(pour garantir un minimum d'impartialité)_ : si vous souhaitez un sac uniquement pour le transport et non pour stocker également d'autres affaires, le sac est un poil volumineux.

_(Pour info, je ne suis pas sponsorisé par Herschel !) _


----------



## tef45 (17 Mars 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté un macbook air 13 suite au refresh de la gamme donc c'est le dernier modèle de 2015. Mais je voudrais lui mettre une coque et je m'interroge sur la compatibilité du modèle suivant 
Housse/coque Matte + AZERTY protection Clavier Bleu pour MacBook air 13.3''
avec mon modèle. Quelqu'un a t'il la réponse ??

Merci


----------



## RobinL (17 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Par compatibilité tu veux dire la possibilité de faire tenir dans sa coque/housse ton MBA s'il porte la protection pour le clavier ?


----------



## tef45 (17 Mars 2015)

Oui, le mba doit tenir dans la coque et la protection clavier doit se fixer parfaitement au mba.


----------



## RobinL (17 Mars 2015)

Tu souhaites partir sur quel modèle de coque/housse exactement ?


----------



## tef45 (17 Mars 2015)

Celle que j'ai proposé elle vient de eb.y. Je ne sais pas si je peux mettre le lien ?


----------



## MilesTEG (17 Mars 2015)

Je vois pas pourquoi tu ne pourrais pas mettre le lien


----------



## tef45 (17 Mars 2015)

Bon visiblement ce n'est pas interdit alors voici le lien http://m.ebay.fr/itm/151146987610?nav=SEARCH

Merci d'avance de me dire si cela est compatible avec les nouveaux MacBook Air de 2015 pour la coque et le clavier !


----------



## RobinL (18 Mars 2015)

Les dimensions du MBA 2015 sont logiquement les mêmes que celles du MBA 2014 donc tu ne devrais pas rencontrer de problèmes avec ces protections !


----------



## tef45 (18 Mars 2015)

Merci !


----------



## surfbmx (28 Mars 2015)

Bonjour, pour ma part je viens d'acheter la housse Incase icon  tensaerlite pour MacBook Air 13".
Elle est très fine, avec des renforts rigides faisant le tour de l'ordi. 
Un peu chère, mais franchement la mieux de toutes à mes yeux, le côté ultrabportable est vraiment respecté avec une meilleure protection!


----------



## myzt (11 Avril 2015)

Bonsoir, je voudrais savoir si la Be.ez La Robe en néoprène pourrait protéger convenablement un MBA?
C'est pour l'emporter dans un sac à dos de voyage
Sinon je cherche une sacoche assez petite et fine permettant de glisser un MBA et divers accessoires (câbles, petits disques durs)
Je pense partir sur la Be.ez, j'ai commandé une Pantone de chez Case Scenario mais elle est trop juste, le MBA glisse difficilement dedans


----------



## Jesuisbleu (8 Mai 2015)

Quelqu'un a des suggestions pour une sacoche pour macbook air 13 pouces ? Qui ne dépasse pas 50 euros et qui ait un look professionnel avec une poignet...
Merci!!
@+


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2015)

Jesuisbleu a dit:


> Quelqu'un a des suggestions pour une sacoche pour macbook air 13 pouces ? Qui ne dépasse pas 50 euros et qui ait un look professionnel avec une poignet...
> Merci!!
> @+



Apple a de beaux modèles a moins de 50 Euros


----------



## Jesuisbleu (9 Mai 2015)

Merci Jura, mais j'aurai aimé essayé autre chose, un design un peu original ;-)


----------



## thierry37 (2 Juin 2015)

Je viens de craquer la fermeture éclair de mon sac à dos Samsonite où je glissais mon MBA 13" (dans sa housse Be.ez, une LA Robe noire, toute classique)

J'ai envie de changer pour un sac en bandoulière, type Messenger.
Je regarde celui chez Be.ez bien sûr, LE reporter Air 13.

En utilisez vous d'autres de ce type, à recommander ?
Merci.


----------



## Bubus44 (4 Juin 2015)

Bonjour
Moi j'ai pris un sac à dos herschel avec un compartiment. Nickel


----------

